# THE Ashton Court thread



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok this will get summertime off to a proper start and get the post count up Im sure !!

And come on its tradition to get stuff started months before it kicks off


Right apparentelly the dates are 22/23rd of July


So as usual fire away !!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ok this will get summertime off to a proper start and get the post count up Im sure !!
> 
> And come on its tradition to get stuff started months before it kicks off
> 
> ...


Meet you all 2pm by the piemininister stall   Job done  oops..


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2006)

Woo! Ashton Court!
See you by the pies


----------



## Hollis (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm vaguely interested how this is going to work out with 'the other place' element.. Are we going to sit 20 feet away from each other and lob custard pies at each other?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 5, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I'm vaguely interested how this is going to work out with 'the other place' element.. Are we going to sit 20 feet away from each other and lob custard pies at each other?


works for me.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I'm vaguely interested how this is going to work out with 'the other place' element.. Are we going to sit 20 feet away from each other and lob custard pies at each other?


No-one is wasting the pies  I think noodles will go better..wil those who post on both have to sit in the middle?


----------



## zenie (Apr 5, 2006)

How do you get there?

I dont fancy driving 

You can get pissed on trains


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> How do you get there?
> 
> I dont fancy driving
> 
> You can get pissed on trains



I wish I could astrally project.

(Well, I sort of can, but only when dreaming. I free floated through the Martian atmosphere once. Real as anything, or was it just a dream...)

But, what I was saying was that I wish I could astrally project as a genuine method of transport at will while awake, as I was too ill last year, but mainly in terms of the effort getting there and back, 

so I'll get into training for it now.   

Meet you all at pieminsters.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2006)

There's buses that run up from the town centre


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> How do you get there?
> 
> I dont fancy driving
> 
> You can get pissed on trains


Train to Temple Meads then a shortish walk to wherever the festival coach stop is this year ... last year it was opposite the Colston Hall.

..


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I'm vaguely interested how this is going to work out with 'the other place' element.. Are we going to sit 20 feet away from each other and lob custard pies at each other?




It doesn't matter to most of the Bristol crew. Mind you a few of em swing both ways


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> No-one is wasting the pies  I think noodles will go better..wil those who post on both have to sit in the middle?


I'll sit in the middle, but only if you throw Pieminister pies, not noodles.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> works for me.




Are you gonna make it down to this. We were looking forward to meeting ya at Kabu


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> There's buses that run up from the town centre


There weren't any buses back though.    I nearly killed myself walking back, and so I wasn't able to go on the Sunday. (A few of us, including munkeeunit, had quite a nice chilled afternoon at Hamster Mansions instead.   )


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> I'll sit in the middle, but only if you throw Pieminister pies, not noodles.


no pies ever leave my hands apart from to go in  my mouth  it could be like one of those fairground games if we all open our mouths wide enough  Oh and fh-please try if you can to come to bath next Friday for the mini-meet at the Bell


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2006)

Hammy I'm sure there are buses back. KRS and everyone normally get em

And we nearly get hit by em on the way back to the car.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Hammy I'm sure there are buses back. KRS and everyone normally get em
> 
> And we nearly get hit by em on the way back to the car.



As long as someone taps me on the shoulder when they're heading off for the last buses. In the not too recent past I'd walk there and back and dance my way through the day and early evening.

But then those were the days when you could also still take the 'short cut' over the bridge.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 5, 2006)

They cancelled the buses last year cos the crowd was too unruly. It can be a LONG walk back if that happens. I left a bit early on the second day last year to make sure I got a bus.

I'm not sure I can make it ths year but if I can see you by the PieMinister stall and I can swing both ways between beef and chicken!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Are you gonna make it down to this. We were looking forward to meeting ya at Kabu


oh - that's so nice.

I see no reason why not.  Although the transport thing sounds a little alarming...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh - that's so nice.
> 
> I see no reason why not.  Although the transport thing sounds a little alarming...



There's not much they can do about it really. The site's at the top of a hill with only two sensible roads to it. Once walking people fill the roads up, the buses stop working 

If I was going on my own, I'd probably put my bike on the train and use that. Hard work getting up there, but glorious freewheeling all the way down


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

Mmm.  pies in the sun


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> There's not much they can do about it really. The site's at the top of a hill with only two sensible roads to it. Once walking people fill the roads up, the buses stop working
> 
> If I was going on my own, I'd probably put my bike on the train and use that. Hard work getting up there, but glorious freewheeling all the way down



That sounds like fun   

Except for me, after freewheeling all the way down, I'd have to peddle all the way up the other side of the ditch back to Horfield. That's another reason why it was so walkable for me when the bridge was open, as apart from a few gently undulating up and downs along the way, I'm more or less as high up as the bridge to being with, whether going there or back.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 5, 2006)

ain't this thread a little _early?_


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> ain't this thread a little _early?_



I think it was a tactical post to counter the Welsh insurgency,

I'm sure time will catch up with it,

and it looks like the Welsh v Bristol / South West thing is settling down to level peggings anyway, but who knows what crafty tricks they still have up their sleeves.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 5, 2006)

ahh I seeeee...  
better watch them lot over the severn channel...devious lot....


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> If I was going on my own, I'd probably put my bike on the train and use that. Hard work getting up there, but glorious freewheeling all the way down


Awww, we missed seeing the glowbike    

.


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> fh-please try if you can to come to bath next Friday for the mini-meet at the Bell


Not very likely this time, I'm afraid - but maybe someone could collect your Australian crisps for you from Hamster Mansions and bring them to you?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 5, 2006)

I've got _no idea_ how I got back from Ashton Court at the end of each evening last year.  I'm pretty sure I didn't have to walk though.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2006)

The Special Need Tent is a must.  'My My My Jemima'      Ah it brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

*runs in...throws water bombs especially at fractionMan n runs off*   





Shit....i posted.


----------



## Velouria (Apr 5, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> How do you get there?
> 
> I dont fancy driving
> 
> You can get pissed on trains


Wimp  I drive an 800 mile round trip to get there... 

I will, accommodation permitting, be in attendance


----------



## Mation (Apr 5, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I've got _no idea_ how I got back from Ashton Court at the end of each evening last year.  I'm pretty sure I didn't have to walk though.


  

Were you in Kali's (?) car on the first night... I'm (not) sure you were there when it rescued me and Hammy but minutes from the Mansions after our long and gruelling trek down the hill and across town. My memory is every bit as good as yours! 

Anyway. Ashton Court. By the pies.


----------



## Mation (Apr 5, 2006)

Will my special place be free then Hammy?


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 5, 2006)

Your special place becomes vacant on 12th Juy, Mation, so yes. Though I'm sure I can find you another nearly-as-special place if you come down before that, and I hope you will.


----------



## zenie (Apr 5, 2006)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Wimp  I drive an 800 mile round trip to get there...



Yes but I'm not allowed to get pissed AND drive am I? 

Where do the non west country folk stay anyway?


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 5, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Where do the non west country folk stay anyway?


Hamster Mansions floor, mostly, and one or two other local people's homes.

IIRC there were twelve people staying at my place last Ashton Court, not counting the three teenagers in Baby Hamsters bed.  I'm building an extension this year specially.


----------



## zenie (Apr 5, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Hamster Mansions floor, mostly, and one or two other local people's homes.
> 
> IIRC there were twelve people staying at my place last Ashton Court, not counting the three teenagers in Baby Hamsters bed.  I'm building an extension this year specially.


    

Do you have a garden I can bring a tent?


----------



## Isambard (Apr 5, 2006)

Anybody want an Orange Space Hopper?   

That reminds me, I am still waiting to hear back from Doreen Doreen, I'll e-mail them tomorrow. Fab dancing in the front row to them just as I started to come up!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Do you have a garden I can bring a tent?



It would have to be one of those hammocky ones that mountain climbers pin to sheer rock faces


----------



## The Lone Runner (Apr 5, 2006)

Woo hoo! Ashton Court.....maybe a long walk from Hammy...but quite close to my humble abode  - 'bout half hour (downhill anyway  )

All house-trained Urbanites welcome (realise this discounts quite a large majority   )


----------



## zenie (Apr 5, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> Woo hoo! Ashton Court.....maybe a long walk from Hammy...but quite close to my humble abode  - 'bout half hour (downhill anyway  )
> 
> All house-trained Urbanites welcome (realise this discounts quite a large majority   )


----------



## astral (Apr 5, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> They cancelled the buses last year cos the crowd was too unruly.



Is _that_ what happened?  I assumed I was just too fucked to find them last year


----------



## Iam (Apr 5, 2006)

If there's any Bon Jovi being sung on the way home this year, there'll be trouble...

I have no idea how I got home last year.

I'd offer people mine as a crash, but it's like... 10 miles from AC.


----------



## Iam (Apr 5, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> All house-trained Urbanites welcome (realise this discounts quite a large majority   )



Bugger.


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 6, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Do you have a garden I can bring a tent?


It's a moot point whether I have a garden at the moment cos it's so full of builders' rubble and crap after a year of having contracters and their scaffolding all over it.   

However there is a flat area round the back big enough for a tent, which should be clear again well before Ashton Court.  And I'm not joking about the extension (well, okay - it's a Wendy house   , but it's big enough for a couple of people to sleep in).


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 6, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> Woo hoo! Ashton Court.....maybe a long walk from Hammy...


'Tis true. It used to be a quite straightforward walk from mine to Ashton Court before they took to closing the suspension bridge.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> If there's any Bon Jovi being sung on the way home this year, there'll be trouble...
> 
> I have no idea how I got home last year.
> 
> I'd offer people mine as a crash, but it's like... 10 miles from AC.


And mine's a permanent building site with an unspeakable kitchen   
(mind you, if I haven't made any progress by *then * I may have to run away and live in a tent and hope nobody notices   )

.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> The Special Need Tent is a must.  'My My My Jemima'      Ah it brought a tear to my eye.



<spits coffee all over screen>

Stop it!!! lmao!!!!


----------



## Isambard (Apr 6, 2006)

Right, that whole period is free at the moment so I've made a note in my diary but I am promising nuffink!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 6, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Right, that whole period is free at the moment so I've made a note in my diary but I am promising nuffink!



That leaves a lot of scope


----------



## JTG (Apr 6, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Yes but I'm not allowed to get pissed AND drive am I?
> 
> Where do the non west country folk stay anyway?



Welcome here mate


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2006)

must make sure I get these dates off work. Can't wait for this to happen, have been working for the last few years.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 10, 2006)

A mate of mine asked me on Friday if he could come with me to Bristol sometime. Even though he does nothing stronger than a ginger beer shandy on the Queen Mother's birthday he's no objection to seeing the odd band so I suggested MAYBE Ashton Court.

Is there any linky yet?


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> so I suggested MAYBE Ashton Court.
> 
> Is there any linky yet?


All you Bristol/south west festival needs are provided for here! http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157884

Link for Ashton Court festival on that thread


----------



## zenie (Apr 13, 2006)

*Ta very much!!*




			
				JTG said:
			
		

> Welcome here mate




Why Thankyou


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Why Thankyou



I was gonna post something really witty about juttug to wind him up but I've had one to many green guinesses   

Be good to meet you zenie, it'll be fun!


----------



## zenie (Apr 13, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I was gonna post something really witty about juttug to wind him up but I've had one to many green guinesses
> 
> Be good to meet you zenie, it'll be fun!



Oh go on it's not like I don't know him!!!!  

Likewise fizzerbird, likewise


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Oh go on it's not like I don't know him!!!!



Yeah..Mister J notoria T G innit    

x


----------



## Isambard (Apr 27, 2006)

Please be informed that no reservations or holiday slips put in at work but, having looked at the prices on "ye old hay carte" this morning it looks like I'll be coming accompanied by the friend known as "The Bloke" !!!    

He said he was so intrigued as to what I get up to when I'm in Bristol he had to come and see it himself.  


He doesn't like drinking, smoking, muntyness or loud music and is in bed by 10 with a cup of Ovaltine!


----------



## zenie (Apr 27, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Please be informed that no reservations or holiday slips put in at work but, having looked at the prices on "ye old hay carte" this morning it looks like I'll be coming accompanied by the friend known as "The Bloke" !!!
> 
> He said he was so intrigued as to what I get up to when I'm in Bristol he had to come and see it himself.
> 
> ...



Not sure about him mate


----------



## Iam (Apr 27, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Please be informed that no reservations or holiday slips put in at work but, having looked at the prices on "ye old hay carte" this morning it looks like I'll be coming accompanied by the friend known as "The Bloke" !!!
> 
> He said he was so intrigued as to what I get up to when I'm in Bristol he had to come and see it himself.
> 
> ...



How does he feel about being prodded with soft toys and noisy rockets for hours on end?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Please be informed that no reservations or holiday slips put in at work but, having looked at the prices on "ye old hay carte" this morning it looks like I'll be coming accompanied by the friend known as "The Bloke" !!!
> 
> He said he was so intrigued as to what I get up to when I'm in Bristol he had to come and see it himself.
> 
> ...



How did you come across this 'Bloke'?

Does he even know his own name? 

Have a memory?


----------



## Isambard (Apr 27, 2006)

Munkee, that is priceless!


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 27, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> All you Bristol/south west festival needs are provided for here! http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157884
> 
> Link for Ashton Court festival on that thread



Wasn't even aware of Tedix's other thread, or this one, til now -- will check the other one out soon  

Whatever the circumstances by July   Stig and I are still very likely to be coming back, we had a great time last year. We have friends in Bedminster we can stay with on Fri and Sat nights, but transport back to London on the Sunday night is the perennial problem ... any constructive suggestions  (or offers of a lift back!!) welcomed, as well as info about when the very very last train leaves.

I am happy with the new, one-week-later date -- penultimate w/e in July is no longer reserved for WOMAD as it once was (that's a week later nowadays) and neither does Ashton Court clash with the Lambeth Country Show (15/16 July) any more.

Is Clifton Bridge STILL closed????


----------



## Isambard (Apr 27, 2006)

Ashton Court's still 3 months away but we get in early WoW. 
Hope to see you and Stig there!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 27, 2006)

_<looks nervously around...>_

Are Welsh forum posters welcome?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 27, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Please be informed that no reservations or holiday slips put in at work but, having looked at the prices on "ye old hay carte" this morning it looks like I'll be coming accompanied by the friend known as "The Bloke" !!!
> 
> He said he was so intrigued as to what I get up to when I'm in Bristol he had to come and see it himself.
> 
> ...




WOW what a funpacked weekend barrel o laughs he's gonna have. 


Thats not absynth its green lemonade innit


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 27, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _<looks nervously around...>_
> 
> Are Welsh forum posters welcome?




Of course !! 

I thought you'd been before anyhows. I think I even spoke with ya


----------



## JTG (Apr 27, 2006)

Ashton Court's the same weekend it always is Will - third weekend in July.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 27, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Of course !!
> 
> I thought you'd been before anyhows. I think I even spoke with ya



Oh yes, you did, but I just thought that the recent Welsh vanquishing of the ragtag Bristol/SW posting offensive might have indisposed some to our presences 

I'll pass the message on to the South Walians


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 27, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Oh yes, you did, but I just thought that the recent Welsh vanquishing of the ragtag Bristol/SW posting offensive might have indisposed some to our presences
> 
> I'll pass the message on to the South Walians




Nah . . .they've had there marshmallows and are all fluffy again now


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Is Clifton Bridge STILL closed????



No, it's open.

But it will be closed again that weekend.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 28, 2006)

When they gonna name the bands innit?

Crosses bits that Doreen Doreen will play again; was dancing down with a very "vibrant" section of cute men to them last year just as I came up.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 28, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _<looks nervously around...>_
> 
> Are Welsh forum posters welcome?



only if you stop trying to break the hypnotic spells I keep trying to caste over all your welsh women


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 28, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Ashton Court's the same weekend it always is Will - third weekend in July.



It's a week later than last year (I insist!), and this time, July starts on a Saturday (1st July). So  in fact AC is the 4th weekend ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 28, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> No, it's open.
> 
> But it will be closed again that weekend.



Why??


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Why??



the same reason as before - the trustees claim that the increased traffic over the bridge is potentially damaging.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 28, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> only if you stop trying to break the hypnotic spells I keep trying to caste over all your welsh women



I wish they were "mine", mate, I tells ya 

But I'll see if I can chivvy them along to AC and you can try your wurzel eyes on them irl


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> It's a week later than last year (I insist!), and this time, July starts on a Saturday (1st July). So  in fact AC is the 4th weekend ....




Fizzer said that as well. Her reason was it coincides with something to do with the school holdiays, phases of the moon and frogs spawn. Abit like Easter but further on in the year.

It was all over my head so I filled it all somewhere safe in my head and now I've lost it


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> It's a week later than last year (I insist!), and this time, July starts on a Saturday (1st July). So  in fact AC is the 4th weekend ....



No, it's still the third weekend - because the week starts on Monday.


----------



## zenie (Apr 28, 2006)

Has anyone promised me sun by the way?

I won't come if it's going to rain


----------



## Isambard (Apr 28, 2006)

But it IS 22/23 July innit? Before me and my mate book seats on ye olde Zummerset hay cart.


----------



## strung out (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep! 22nd-23rd July! Main site here!


----------



## strung out (Apr 28, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Has anyone promised me sun by the way?
> 
> I won't come if it's going to rain


I'll be your sunshine


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 28, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Munkee, that is priceless!



You still haven't answered my questions.

I suspect you have been hanging around the amnesia wards of hospitals trying to pull.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 28, 2006)

I met him in a club, I'd seen him there for ages and fancied him a bit but he seemed too cool that I could go over and say hello.    But we got chatting on the message board of the club about pop***ch and so one and decided to meet up in the club one time. he said he's wear a pop***ch t-shirt so I'd recognise him. I went to the club and nudged to my mates look there's a bloke I've fancied for AGES and they go to me, look what he's wearing you clot! It was him!

But we're mates.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 28, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I met him in a club, I'd seen him there for ages and fancied him a bit but he seemed too cool that I could go over and say hello.    But we got chatting on the message board of the club about pop***ch and so one and decided to meet up in the club one time. he said he's wear a pop***ch t-shirt so I'd recognise him. I went to the club and nudged to my mates look there's a bloke I've fancied for AGES and they go to me, look what he's wearing you clot! It was him!
> 
> But we're mates.



Hmmmm... I'll give you the benefit of the doubt this time


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 28, 2006)

So if the hordes from the other side of the bridge come over can we kick your arses again but this time at boozing?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> It's a week later than last year (I insist!), and this time, July starts on a Saturday (1st July). So in fact AC is the 4th weekend ....






			
				gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> No, it's still the third weekend - because the week starts on Monday.



That's a technicality! 

And if the week starts on Monday (3 July?), does that mean that the w/e of Sat 1/Sun 2 July is in *June*??? 

I don't ever recall Ashton Court being after the 20 July before, not for years anyway. Also, until about 3 years ago, WOMAD was always the penultimate weekend in July (generally around the early-mid 20s of that month) and I don't recall AC and WOMAD clashing any time between 1997 and 2003 .... WOMAD is nowadays the last weekend though, so no clash in 2006 either, thankfully! 

Ashton Court definitely SEEMS like it's later this year anyway ...


----------



## zenie (Apr 28, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I'll be your sunshine



my only sunshine, you make me happy when skies are grey


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 28, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I don't ever recall Ashton Court being after the 20 July before, not for years anyway.



Well, I've been going for 20 years and it's always been the weekend before I get paid.

Which is, like, a total bummer...


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Has anyone promised me sun by the way?
> 
> I won't come if it's going to rain





It's Ashton Court. The sun always shines on Ashton Court 

It's an ancient bylaw or something.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 29, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> when skies are grey



The clouds are the King of the Dendrons and he lets us come back and play in his park cos we care about it. So he told me once.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 1, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> It's Ashton Court. The sun always shines on Ashton Court
> 
> It's an ancient bylaw or something.



Except when it doesn't. Then you have to start dancing like crazy at the front to turn the moisture to steam to keep dry. A very peculiar sight to behold.


----------



## Supine (May 1, 2006)

It's not the same weekend as Glade festi this year so I can make it again.

Does anyone know if the dance stage will be back?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2006)

I bloody well hope they put the dance tent back...but the last couple of years it's not been there...due, so I heard on the local grapevine, to young yokels not being able to handle their drink and drugs and causing problems.

Why can't I post any smiles?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> It's Ashton Court. The sun always shines on Ashton Court
> 
> It's an ancient bylaw or something.



Yeah right...

Thats why i have my lilac and yellow flowered wellies ready...I think we should get some urban75 ponchos made up...

Still can't post feking smiley!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Still can't post feking smiley!!!


I think you need to choose "advanced" or something the first time you do it - or else change the display style ...

.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2006)

What? why? Advanced? where? how?...oh gawd I'll check...cheers....


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2006)

There will be no dance stage, this year or any year ever again afaik.

Which is outrageous tbh but there it is, Ashton Court is ever changing and not for the better imho


----------



## zenie (May 2, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> It's Ashton Court. The sun always shines on Ashton Court
> 
> It's an ancient bylaw or something.



Glad to hear it  

BTW How do you know who's playing?


----------



## strung out (May 2, 2006)

line-up is announced lateish i think... sometimes they try and keep it a secret who's headlining, but everyone always know


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2006)

I believe Pendulum have gone and announced somewhere that they're playing up there this year.

Hopefully there will be some proper drum n bass as well.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> What? why? Advanced? where? how?...oh gawd I'll check...cheers....


I would probably have to delete my cookie   to see the button - or I would do you a screengrab  
.


----------



## zenie (May 2, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> line-up is announced lateish i think... sometimes they try and keep it a secret who's headlining, but everyone always know


 




			
				JTG said:
			
		

> Hopefully there will be some proper drum n bass as well.


----------



## E.J. (May 3, 2006)

I'll be *very keen* to travel from El Pais Negro to a South-Western direction to Brizzle and of course Ashton Court. Twas very good last year, still have those good memories i.e. The sultry weather, the stalls, the pies, dougnuts (some spliff   ) and of course the music  

As for place to stay? it's got to be Casa Hamster Mansions - subject to room & floor space


----------



## Iam (May 3, 2006)

You gotta come, EJ...

Otherwise, how will I get everyone to the bottom of the hill in one big group, in the dark, without losing anyone, on my own?


----------



## fat hamster (May 3, 2006)

E.J. said:
			
		

> As for place to stay? it's got to be Casa Hamster Mansions - subject to room & floor space


Usted es muy agradable, E.J. 

<pencils E.J. into the guestbook>


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 5, 2006)

How far away is it from Temple Meads station?

And what time does it end ( in time for the train )?

Cheers


----------



## kalidarkone (May 5, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> How far away is it from Temple Meads station?
> 
> And what time does it end ( in time for the train )?
> 
> Cheers





Ooh it dosent really end till at least 11ish and then there are always lickle parties goin on behind the stages etc....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 5, 2006)

I hope the SN tent is there again this year.


----------



## sparkling (May 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I hope the SN tent is there again this year.



We'll find it ...we've got to I fancy a good cry


----------



## zenie (May 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I hope the SN tent is there again this year.



What is this SN tent you speak of?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 5, 2006)

I have jut realised that not only am I not able to go to ashton court as have tickets for wickerman fest but my holidays are not when i thought they were so have to take an (unpaid) week off work..already most expensive festival ever...got to travel up to scotland too..but I'm sure I will love it 
Have fun at ashton court


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2006)

Think I might mosey on down to this


----------



## munkeeunit (May 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I have jut realised that not only am I not able to go to ashton court as have tickets for wickerman fest but my holidays are not when i thought they were so have to take an (unpaid) week off work..already most expensive festival ever...got to travel up to scotland too..but I'm sure I will love it
> Have fun at ashton court



Oh no! 

Hopefully you'll be at the May Day thing, as I was looking forward to meeting you.

(PS: can't seem to do smilies at the moment, so can't do an eek followed by a wink.)


----------



## JTG (May 5, 2006)

I'll just point out here that if you wanna book space in our small but friendly flat then let me know.

Already got one place filled


----------



## strung out (May 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'll just point out here that if you wanna book space in our small but friendly flat then let me know.
> 
> Already got one place filled


yeah, I'll have a space


----------



## JTG (May 5, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> yeah, I'll have a space


----------



## kalidarkone (May 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Think I might mosey on down to this




yeah bee!!! you can stay with me if you want!!! <starts decorating>


----------



## sparkling (May 6, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> What is this SN tent you speak of?




We called it the Special Needs tent...not sure what it was really but apart from children who performed for all there families, there was a group of people who seemed to have mental health issues and they put together a wonderful collection of songs which they performed brilliantly.

They enjoyed it and we certainly did....they made me well up with emotion just seeing them have such a good time.

They were also unintentionally quite funny in substituting some words such as singing Jemima instead of Delilah during the old Tom Jones song.

It was such a lovely atomosphere inside the tent with everyone feeling good and wishing the performers well....and we only went inside to get a break from the hot sun as well.


----------



## Velouria (May 6, 2006)

I'd love to go but well ... 

I'll wait and see.


----------



## zenie (May 6, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> yeah, I'll have a space



WTF??

Don't your rents live round the corner?

OIC what you are hinting at now 

Can we have Bristles room?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> yeah bee!!! you can stay with me if you want!!! <starts decorating>


That'd be great hon


----------



## zenie (May 6, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That'd be great hon



We shall converse about this tonight


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> WTF??
> 
> Don't your rents live round the corner?
> 
> ...


yeah it's ok, we can have his room


----------



## zenie (May 6, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> yeah it's ok, we can have his room



Have you asked him?


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2006)

he does what I tell him


----------



## zenie (May 6, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> he does what I tell him


----------



## JTG (May 6, 2006)

krs won't let you have his room.

and you can blimming well stay at the parents' mate


----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> krs won't let you have his room.



Have his room for what?


----------



## zenie (May 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> krs won't let you have his room.
> 
> and you can blimming well stay at the parents' mate



 Tedix just got owned!!

Will you make me brekfast JTG?


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2006)

when I'm around, Tedix is always pwned 

I can make you breakfast mate. How do you like your eggs in the morning?


----------



## zenie (May 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> when I'm around, Tedix is always pwned
> 
> I can make you breakfast mate. How do you like your eggs in the morning?


 as fuck!!

Sunny side up please


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> as fuck!!
> 
> Sunny side up please



I don't know what the fuck that is.

Is that the one where you fry them on one side?


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2006)




----------



## zenie (May 7, 2006)

*Horray!!*




			
				JTG said:
			
		

> I don't know what the fuck that is.
> 
> Is that the one where you fry them on one side?



Yes!! 

Over easy is when you do both sides  

We won't _really _wanna eat will we??


----------



## zenie (May 7, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

>


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

>






			
				zenie said:
			
		

>


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

>


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Yes!!
> 
> Over easy is when you do both sides
> 
> We won't _really _wanna eat will we??



Ah right. I do over easy when I'm making bacon and egg sarnies but ssu when it's for a plate of brekkie.

We may wanna eat. Depends when we get to bed Saturday night really and when we get up Sunday. For all I know, you may be staying Friday or SUnday night and all.

All eventualities must be prepared for


----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

>



I'll second that


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

>






			
				Tedix said:
			
		

>






			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'll second that


----------



## zenie (May 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Ah right. I do over easy when I'm making bacon and egg sarnies but ssu when it's for a plate of brekkie.
> 
> We may wanna eat. Depends when we get to bed Saturday night really and when we get up Sunday. For all I know, you may be staying Friday or SUnday night and all.
> 
> All eventualities must be prepared for



*Mouth waters*

I'm moving in!! Horray!!

*Sorry bristolites I'm in a weird mood today*


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> *Mouth waters*
> 
> I'm moving in!! Horray!!
> 
> *Sorry bristolites I'm in a weird mood today*



Are you in a weird mood because you've eaten bacon and egg sarnies, or do you go in to a weird mood and then crave bacon and egg sarnies.  

I must know the answer.


----------



## zenie (May 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Are you in a weird mood because you've eaten bacon and egg sarnies, or do you go in to a weird mood and then crave bacon and egg sarnies.
> 
> I must know the answer.



I'm in a weird mood nothing to do with bacon and egg sarnies.

I'm just posting lots of crap tonight 'cos I'm in a funny mood. 

Must be the hormones!!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

So the bacon and egg sarnies are incidental to the plot.

Do they deserve to be relegated in such a way.  

Bacon and egg sarnies need to be loved for what they are.


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I'm in a weird mood nothing to do with bacon and egg sarnies.
> 
> I'm just posting lots of crap tonight 'cos I'm in a funny mood.
> 
> Must be the hormones!!



What's your excuse the rest of the time then?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> What's your excuse the rest of the time then?



I would guess at an overdose of bacon and egg sarnies


----------



## zenie (May 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> What's your excuse the rest of the time then?



Don't hate me


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Don't hate me



OK


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

JTG just posted an invisible post  

will this be invisible too.  

Will posting this make JTG's post visible.  

The mystery deepens.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

JTG's post is now visible  

A glitch in the system.


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2006)

i'm invisible


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

Yes, you are invisible.

I can't see a word you have written.

I'm just guessing that you just wrote 'I'm invisible'

Am I correct?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yes, you are invisible.
> 
> I can't see a word you have written.
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yes, you are invisible.
> 
> I can't see a word you have written.
> 
> ...


you can only hear me


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> you can only hear me


children should be seen and not heard


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> you can only hear me



Sorry, can you repeat that?

I didn't hear a word of the invisible words you just wrote.


----------



## zenie (May 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> children should be seen and not heard









You do love him really though innit?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> children should be seen and not heard



Well, it'd be pretty weird if you couldn't see them but could only hear them.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Well, it'd be pretty weird if you couldn't see them but could only hear them.



Not really...you can hear children laughing outside but not necessarily see them


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Not really...you can hear children laughing outside but not necessarily see them



That's not what I meant. If they were in the same room as you, and you could hear them chuckling, etc, but couldn't see them. That would be very strange. 

Are there any known cases of this?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> That's not what I meant. If they were in the same room as you, and you could hear them chuckling, etc, but couldn't see them. That would be very strange.
> 
> Are there any known cases of this?



Yes...it happens in ghost hunters all the time...


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> That's not what I meant. If they were in the same room as you, and you could hear them chuckling, etc, but couldn't see them. That would be very strange.
> 
> Are there any known cases of this?



only in Ray Charles' house


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Yes...it happens in ghost hunters all the time...



Are they dead children?

Dead children don't count.

Not that I have anything against them, especially if they are happy ghost children, but I mean living children who you can't see, but can hear.

Has it happened to anyone here as a child?

Are there mutants amongst us.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> only in Ray Charles' house



Is that ghost children hanging out with Ray Charles in his ghost house?

Doesn't count either.

Living children who you can hear but not see is what I mean.

Are there any?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> That's not what I meant. If they were in the same room as you, and you could hear them chuckling, etc, but couldn't see them. That would be very strange.
> 
> Are there any known cases of this?



OK, how about if you were in the same room as the children but they were hid behind the sofa...


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> OK, how about if you were in the same room as the children but they were hid behind the sofa...



Well, we've all done that  

Maybe when children hide behind sofas they really do become invisible, and when puberty kicks in the hormoes disrupt the natural ability of children to become invisible.

Sofas are merely the prop to trigger the invisibility. 

Large cardboard boxes are also sufficient.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Well, we've all done that
> 
> Maybe when children hide behind sofas they really do become invisible, and when puberty kicks in the hormoes disrupt the natural ability of children to become invisible.
> 
> ...



I think you are gonna love sparkling and me mate


----------



## sparkling (May 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Well, we've all done that
> 
> Maybe when children hide behind sofas they really do become invisible, and when puberty kicks in the hormoes disrupt the natural ability of children to become invisible.
> 
> ...



I like your theory which illustrates the importance of the sofa and would explain why throughout history the sofa has always been there in people's sitting rooms no matter how rich or poor.

Fizz, myself and Dervish noticed how Wilkinson staff were able to be invisible although still work at shelf packing in the small hours of the morning...maybe they were unpacking cardboard boxes which would give credence to your cardboard box theory ...otherwise I would have doubted that part myself.


----------



## Streathamite (May 11, 2006)

fucking hell! let's see now....thread wildly deviated into realms of surreal weirdness....all relevance to original subject matter gone for good...only 6 pages in...yup, it's a brizzle thread!


----------



## zenie (May 11, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> fucking hell! let's see now....thread wildly deviated into realms of surreal weirdness....all relevance to original subject matter gone for good...only 6 pages in...yup, it's a brizzle thread!



Are you coming Jez??


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Are you coming Jez??


easy now...


----------



## zenie (May 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> easy now...



an English student who can't differentiate 'cum' and 'come'


----------



## Streathamite (May 11, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Are you coming Jez??


gonna try to, 'aven't seen the brizzle posse for ages....


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> an English student who can't differentiate 'cum' and 'come'


stop giving other men the cum on


----------



## zenie (May 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> stop giving other men the cum on



Grow up 

Jezza would be cool if you could come!


----------



## fractionMan (May 11, 2006)

I for one would like to meet the jezza.


----------



## zenie (May 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I for one would like to meet the jezza.



You won't be saying that after you meet him honestly! 

Don't be thankful you're gonna meet me either


----------



## Derian (May 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I for one would like to meet the jezza.




Jezza is  











if he turns up .....


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

I'm going  but I'm still looking for a lift  I hate going on about being ill (apart from the little bit of me which loves talking about me) but I really don't want to go up by bus as I'll be mucus ridden and aching like fuck by the time I get there. (if I'm having a bad day especially). So any lifts in non-diesel vehicles will be greatly appreciated 

(still over 2 months away yet, but if anyone can offer PM me. I live in Horfield, near Muller Rd. Thanks very much


----------



## zenie (May 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> (still over 2 months away yet, but if anyone can offer PM me. I live in Horfield, near Muller Rd. Thanks very much



Sorry no idea where that is.


----------



## zenie (May 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Jezza is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Innit


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

North Bristol, top end of Gloucester Rd.

If you're the queen of negative smilies, as your profile says, is that to counteract being excessively smiley in real life?  or not


----------



## zenie (May 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> North Bristol, top end of Gloucester Rd.
> 
> If you're the queen of negative smilies, as your profile says, is that to counteract being excessively smiley in real life?  or not



I forgot about that 

Ermm I meant I didnt known if it was in Bristol or what!!

I wont be driving down to Ashton Court itself I reckon I'd be walking as I'll get trollied 

I am very smiley and happy and chilled IRL (I think)

Someone will be along to disproove that I'm sure!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

Most people will be getting trollied   So lifts will be in short supply. If I was the overlord of Bristol I would ban diesel, and convert everything to sugar fuelled cars.  Which would spew out sweets as a side product.

Vote Munkee. Give Munkee a lift.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 11, 2006)

Hope you get things sorted to come to the festival Munkee.

Are you able to come to the bonk hol meet?

Oh and Jezz...hope you make it mate be good to see again...and if you think we are surreal...you wanna see us at Ashton Court!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

Any clues on where the bonk holiday meet is going to be yet?

(wrong thread, I know, hope it doesn't throw the cosmos into confusion.  )


----------



## gentlegreen (May 11, 2006)

Details will be confirmed by PM nearer the time 

But rest assured it's easy to get to 

.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

Ok.  

Can someone let us know we've been PM'ed  on the boards as there may still glitches in the system, so that we know we should have something in our boxes.


----------



## Isambard (May 12, 2006)

Shit, can someone remind me tomorrow to look into booking ye olde Zummzet hay cart!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 21, 2006)

Is it just by the suspension bridge then?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 21, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Is it just by the suspension bridge then?


Is what just by the suspension bridge?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Is it just by the suspension bridge then?



It's only about 1/2 mile from the suspension bridge more or less in a straight line, and then about another 1/2 mile once inside the gate. Something like that, but the brige is closed for the festival (in case some still don't realise), and you have to take from long windy route, through the center, and back up the gorge.


----------



## Crispy (May 26, 2006)

There's some handy paths that lead up from the cumberland basin, but I've always been following others along them and pissed too, so I wouldn't know where to start


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> There's some handy paths that lead up from the cumberland basin, but I've always been following others along them and pissed too, so I wouldn't know where to start



Yes, ikwym. I'm sure some pathways lead to craftily to cliff edges, so best to follow someone who isn't drunk, especially when it's dark.


----------



## Isambard (May 29, 2006)

One has booked ye olde hay carte whilst here in Bristol over the weekend, I am coming to Ashton Court!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 30, 2006)

6 weeks! or is it 7?


----------



## fat hamster (May 30, 2006)

Ashton Court's 22nd and 23rd July, innit, fizzer. Sparkling just PMed me saying that's 6 weeks - but then she's already wished me a happy 2007, so I wouldn't take her too seriously...


----------



## Sunspots (May 31, 2006)

Entry will be £9.00 (each day) on the gate, or £7.00 each day (advance cash purchases before 9th July).

I notice this year that special _'VIP tickets'_ are available at £75.  _'Community festival'?_  Bollocks is it.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 31, 2006)

£9= is outrageous, up £3= since last year 

Are there not any concessionary tickets?

But we're still coming ...


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

I smell a corporate backlash in the air.

"Bristol Is Bright - It Is Not Orange."


----------



## Sunspots (May 31, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I smell a corporate backlash in the air.



Sadly, I think that's just wishful thinking. Most people, in truth, couldn't give a shit about Orange's involvement.  AC will still sell every ticket available.

It's been the same argument every year: _"£X?  -That's gone up X% since last year!... Grumble, Grumble... Community Festival... Not like it used to be... Grumble Grumble..."_  

Undeniably though, the price _is_ creeping up, and the 'community' aspect of the festival _is_ diminishing.  (The main difference I notice as the price rises each year is the increasingly paramilitary security.  )  

Despite selling it's soul to Orange though, it's still a great weekend.    But that's more because of all the friends who meet up, and all of the little parties, and all of the local people who volunteer their time and effort to make it happen.  None of that is anything to do with Orange's money. 

I reckon that within two or three years, the price of combined Sat/Sun admission will probably cost about £40.  Long term, Orange have definitely picked a winner for themselves.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

A backlash never has to be that big, just enough for bad publicity to make them rethink they're excessive marketing.

'Bristol Is Bright - It Is Not Orange'

I think is just the kind of anti-logo logo for the job.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 31, 2006)

http://www.ashtoncourtfestival.com/

Thought this would save peeps trawling through thread to find info.

I was doing 'ye olde' double checking the prices cos I thought they must have it wrong...3 squid in a year! But nope...


ah well, like the sunny spotty man has said...still a great gathering never the less. 








oooooooooh...if you squint yer eyes, you can just about make out , space-hopper, sparkling and me on the ferris wheel in the photos!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

I think I might set off very early morning on the best day, and give myself all morning to get there, taking long rests on the way, after taxiing into the centre, at which point I'm sure the roads will be clogged, and maybe easier to walk at a leisurely pace from that point.

*Starts praying to sun gods.*


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, they can fuck off if they think I am paying £9 per day. When you consider that with the bridge closed, the cost of getting the bus is effectively doubled, it works out at around £15 before you even get inside. I wouldn't mind so much if they had any decent bands on, but I'm not paying £9 to wander around a field in the vague hope that I might bumb into my friends at some point. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 1, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Well, they can fuck off if they think I am paying £9 per day. When you consider that with the bridge closed, the cost of getting the bus is effectively doubled, it works out at around £15 before you even get inside. I wouldn't mind so much if they had any decent bands on, but I'm not paying £9 to wander around a field in the vague hope that I might bumb into my friends at some point. Fuck 'em.



I think as the price steadily rises year on year, more and more Bristolians will say the same thing.  Whereas AC was once a _(-the?)_ definite date in many Bristolians' diary, I think increasingly we'll hear of local people only _'probably'_ going, etc... 

But I doubt Orange or AC/BCF will be too bothered, because as the festival becomes more and more corporate, any locals who've opted out will be replaced by out-of-towners who've travelled specifically to Bristol for a festival and expect to have to shell out loads for it.

As I said, in a couple of years (-and especially if you factor in the bus fares), it's going to cost you £40 for the weekend before you've spent any money inside.  

Oh yeah, there's apparently also a new rule (-or maybe it came in last year, I'm not sure) that you won't be let in with more than 8 cans of beer. 

A slippery slope...


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 1, 2006)

Presumably on the basis that anyone with more than 8 cans will be selling it - and we can't have that, can we?


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

I think from here on in the pressure and tension will keep building.

Think of a family of four on minimum wage.

Entrance Fee, Bus Fair, Food, Drink.

Getting on for £100.

The point people seem miss about free festivals is that it's not just a matter of principles. Principles will always be compromised for a certain amount of quality.

It's also a matter of being able to afford it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2006)

anyone else up for coming through the 'local' gate?


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> It's also a matter of being able to afford it.



Well quite.  

The original spirit of AC was surely all about inclusivity.  A weekend (-well, longer originally, IIRC) for everybody in Bristol to celebrate.  But the more the price rises, the less inclusive it becomes.  

£9 a day might not sound a lot to some people, but _(1)_ it's a 50% (?) price increase since last year, and _(2)_ add to that all the other costs involved (-as we've all already detailed), and for anybody on benefits for instance, it's becoming genuinely unaffordable.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

more debate here:

"Ashton Court festival stolen from the community of Bristol"
http://www.bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=25033


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> anyone else up for coming through the 'local' gate?



aren't the 'local' gates what the tickets pay the paramilitaries to police ever more forefully? It's quite a contained area compared to glastonbury, say, and I'm not sure how easy it will be at all. 

Still worth a try.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> aren't the 'local' gates what the tickets pay the paramilitaries to police ever more forefully? It's quite a contained area compared to glastonbury, say, and I'm not sure how easy it will be at all.
> 
> Still worth a try.



the 'local gates' were completely open the past two years, and i didn't spot any stuart's anywhere along the way... i'm sure the law of diminishing returns applies, but still worth a punt.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 1, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Presumably on the basis that anyone with more than 8 cans will be selling it - and we can't have that, can we?



Or getting shit-faced.  

I guess, yes, it's aimed at cracking down on sellers.  (-Well, unlicensed sellers that Orange and/or AC don't get a cut of the profits from, anyway.  ) 

But I reckon there'll be loads of people that get caught out by this, and they'll end up foolishly/stubbornly trying to drink all their excess booze outside the gate rather than hand it over to security.  As a result you'll have some _extremely_ pissed people, who might otherwise have paced themselves throughout the afternoon.  

It probably means more people switching to more drugs too, of course.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 1, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> the 'local gates' were completely open the past two years, and i didn't spot any stuart's anywhere along the way... i'm sure the law of diminishing returns applies, but still worth a punt.



There'll be Glasto-style armbands within two years, I reckon.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> There'll be Glasto-style armbands within two years, I reckon.



which itself is bound to add a pound or two to the price when you add the extra staff needed to put it on properly for you, and all the admin and pointless design work. Security is a festival killer on more than one level.

..............................

Also, on horfield common, near where I live, they've put these signs up everywhere informing us that it's now licensed to hold 6 events per year. Licensing never existed before on anything like this scale of actual, and latent, control.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2006)

i think we're getting closer to the possibility of major 'public order problems', as more rules are brought in, and more aggressive policing and security are employed, and prices are hiked, and all for little discernible 'improvement'... i'm thinking about how angry the crowd was the last year we used the bridge, when the police tried to get lairy; combined with the way 'they' have tried to employ more methods of control over the festival (ban the dance tent! pay for more police & security! fence more areas off!); the way - as munkeeunit and sunspots have pointed out - the festival is becoming more family-intolerant... 

i mean, the way the route out is lit (ie barely at all) is appalling, and add that to everyone who hasn't paid for a 'vip ticket' being booted out toot sweet the moment the last band finishes, having already chugged a six-pack on the gate to get under the tariff, been tapped for a 50% price rise, been searched more thoroughly than ever before, had to skin up yet more discreetly from the prowling packs of pissed off porkers and up-for-a-barney stuart's, well... 

still, it's probably going to be great


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 1, 2006)

Ashton Court Festival said:
			
		

> This year we reluctantly took the decision to put up our basic admission price to £9. This was because we have been hit with two unavoidable cost increases:
> 
> Firstly, the controversial new Licensing Act has increased our licence fee from about £1,000 to £16,000
> 
> ...



http://www.ashtoncourtfestival.com/finance.html


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 1, 2006)

Choke forum (Bristol) said:
			
		

> police is probably the single most expensive thing there. they charge something like 40 quid per hour for each officer, and you won't get the go-ahead for the event unless you hire the number of officers they say they need to do the job. so for a 12 hour day thats 500 quid per officer - so if they say you need 100 police officers for each day, thats £100k just for police for the 2 days. which is exactly how much money orange gave them last year.






			
				Choke forum (Bristol) said:
			
		

> they're paying £143k for site safety, security and traffic management. all stuff that has to be done completely by the book before the festival is even considered the go-ahead to go ahead.



http://ttyc.co.uk/index.php/topic,18772.0.html


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2006)

i'd love to know the terms & conditions of orange's 'sponsorship'


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 1, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i think we're getting closer to the possibility of major 'public order problems', as more rules are brought in, and more aggressive policing and security are employed, and prices are hiked, and all for little discernible 'improvement'... i'm thinking about how angry the crowd was the last year we used the bridge, when the police tried to get lairy; combined with the way 'they' have tried to employ more methods of control over the festival (ban the dance tent! pay for more police & security! fence more areas off!);



Think of it in terms of bouncers and clubs.  

Which clubs always have the most trouble?  The ones with the most rules, and the most enforcers.  Sadly, it just seem to provoke a certain element of punters.




			
				bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i mean, the way the route out is lit (ie barely at all) is appalling, and add that to everyone who hasn't paid for a 'vip ticket' being booted out toot sweet the moment the last band finishes



Well, they've had your money by then, so you're not their concern.  I agree though, more of the sponsorship ought to be put into making sure people can get home safely.

-Lighting on the golf course/hills would help everybody's safety.

-Loads more buses back into town.  The scrum (-and resultant fights) as thousands of people try to get on one of the buses is always a bit of a nightmare.










			
				bristle-krs said:
			
		

> still, it's probably going to be great



Well, yeah.  We'll all go and have a great time, I'm sure.   

But it is undeniably changing, innit.   To an extent, I think a lot of local people's faithful attendance is being taken for granted.  In a few years though, once the transformation from local community festival to completely corporate festival is complete, that won't be needed.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

what sunspots said.







At the very least this years festival should be quitely, but blatantly, stripped bare of as much orange as possible.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 2, 2006)

Have you seen what paying £75 to get into the 'VIP area' gets you?

Stunning Nordic Tipis with real log fires, storm lanterns and reindeer skins
Moroccan furnished VIP bar, open until 2am both days of the festival weekend
Relaxed outdoor seating area
Original Belgian Spiegeltent, an ornate ‘Palace of Mirrors’ housing intimate seating booths, a fun casino with Blackjack, Roulette and first class prizes courtesy of Ace's Fun Casinos, and live entertainment from the festival’s performers late into the night.
Access to the VIP Cocktail Bar - with 2 free cocktails of your choice included.
Access to the onsite Aftershow party for bands and crew
Privilege washroom facilities - no more seemingly endless queues for portaloos!
Specialist catering in the Hospitality Area should you feel too relaxed to venture out into the hectic arena for a quick bite to eat.
Souvenir programme and lanyard and as a memento.

For fucks sake!


----------



## Callie (Jun 2, 2006)

wankers


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 2, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Have you seen what paying £75 to get into the 'VIP area' gets you?



I knew about these VIP tickets, but I'd only heard it meant you could bring in 16 cans rather than just the 8.  

Oh well, let the monied mugs part with their dosh.  I've been backstage at AC, and it's not particularly glamourous.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, but I expect it was lacking in Original Belgian Spiegeltents and Nordic Tipis when you were there!

I hope it gets trashed by angry locals waving pitchforks.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 2, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> I hope it gets trashed by angry locals waving pitchforks.



As if that'd ever happen in Bris-......

_-Oh._


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm making the most of this year...rain or shine.

Infact I'm secretly hoping it rains in the evening so I can don my lilac wellies with the big yellow flowers on them...i'm gonna trace around the flowers in luminous marker pen for effect/affect, which one is it affect or effect?

Anyway, rain aside...if they put the price up again next year by the same rate then im boycotting the festy. Like Sunspots said earlier, there will be better gatherings to spend my hard earned cash on adn it's not like I'll be disloyal to the comunity is it...seeing as the community feel is rapidly diminishing...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, but I expect it was lacking in Original Belgian Spiegeltents and Nordic Tipis when you were there!
> 
> I hope it gets trashed by angry locals waving pitchforks.


That's it ! - I'm off down the garden centre later to get my yurt poles and trellis ... all I need now is some sheepswool to make felt with  .... 

I seem to recall it involves dragging it up and down the street behind one's horse or summat  

.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 3, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> wankers



Anyway us Urbanites have out very own mobile VIP area...its anywhere we all are.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 5, 2006)

£9 a ticket a day and £5 for the car.

So for me and Fizz we're looking at £46 for the weekend. Thats not tooo bad but its right on the cusp for me. However it could be a lot worse.

I'd still want to see some decent bands on cos I aint paying that money to see fucking Roni Size AGAIN. I mean come on is that the best you can do ? 

Last year Lemon Jelly and Roni Fucking Size AGAIN. How many people went "who the fuck are Lemon Jelly?" Defo a band that you had to be into to know them. To everyone else its like a shite boring version of the ORB. There was Zion train but again TBH they're pretty much a band you've gotta be into if you know what I mean. 

The year before that there was Way Out West, Goldie Looking Chain the Stranglers, all bands that everyone had sort of heard of and it was cheaper. Of course Roni Size was playing on some stage somewhere. But all in all a much better line up to me. 

If it was a decent line up with 3 or 4 bands that I want to see and not all on at the same time either. Then yeah its worth it. If its a line up like last year I'm not really interested. 

What abotu getting Portishead or Massive to headline. I know there's more talent in Bristol then those and they've probably done it several times before but come on at least get em in again. I've never seen em live and Im sure they will offer something to a family audience. 

I dunno I'm just sounding off I suppose. But it does piss me off that they announce a price and still haven't announced a line up. And that wont be posted until July 8th. with the programme being expected to be sold in the last week of June. So you can find out who playing 2-3 weeks before the event. That seems a bit cheeky to me. If it wasn't for people coming down and not knowing whos playing. at this point of time I'd seriously be more inclined to say I'm not going. So AC if you wanna get people in. Announce the line-up earlier and the price at the same time. If people dont know what they're cash is gonna get them they cant really justify the spend. 

For all we know we could be paying £9 each a day to sit in a field and listen to a load of shit pub and tribute bands. Something I can do ANY day of the week. Fuck me I was listening to S bristol FM being broadcast out of all the tower blocks, pubs, houses in the street yesterday all for free. In the garden as many beers as I wanted, as much coffee as I could drink. Brilliant sunshine. 

Fuck it next year if the price is hiked up all round ours. 

Normansbury Court the real community fest. bring yer own beer we'll set the decks up. free entry and it'll go from 11am to 11pm  

we'll even get some vodafone spacehoppers


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> For all we know we could be paying £9 each a day to sit in a field and listen to a load of shit pub and tribute bands.


Not keen on Mondays ?  

In the late 70s, early 80s people used to pay sod all to watch pub bands at Ashton Court  

I thought Zion Train were fab - though why the most danceable act of the weekend had to be on a 45 degree slope I don't know  

I have in the past wasted that sort of money for club nights I walked out of 10 minutes' later.

The only problem with Ashton Court is the lack of shade. Methinks I will be looking around for a silly sombrero this time round  

I await with interest to see how the VIP area will play out  

.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 5, 2006)

But did you see Lemon Jelly last year?! They blew me off my feet man, literally  

And yeah that probably did have something to do with the copius amounts of stuff I'd eaten, but still, couldnt moan!

I'm gonna await the line up before getting involved in this bashment


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 5, 2006)

There is a feedback form, on the equally excessively orange website.

http://www.ashtoncourtfestival.com/info/feedback.html

The only required field is the email. 

Which I wrote as:

Iamnotgivingyoumyemail@screwyourcorporation.com

This looks to me like an Orange marketing survey form, masquerading as from BCF. The mock corporate 'I'm your mate' nonsense that orange specialises in, is given away by the infantilising nature of only being able to to define yourself as a 'boy or girl', not the fully grown, free thinking adult that corporations privately despise.

Everything else can be left blank. For the feedback I wrote a suitably annoyed rant about how their excessive corporate marketing which insists on turning everything an intrusive shade of garish orange, has begun to backfire, and that I will now never again by anything Orange for the rest of my life.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 5, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> But did you see Lemon Jelly last year?! They blew me off my feet man, literally
> 
> And yeah that probably did have something to do with the copius amounts of stuff I'd eaten, but still, couldnt moan!
> 
> I'm gonna await the line up before getting involved in this bashment




Apart from all the ducks that were swimming in the water I sort of thought they were a bit pants really. . .sorry. 

Its each to there own though. And perhaps the lineup wasn't really catering for me specifically. 

But that was my point. Some people may have heard of them but they're not exactly a well know band. If you know what I mean. You have to be into them to sort of know em. The same I think with Zion train. Didnt really float my boat but then I aint ever come across em as it not the sort of music I've floated around in. I'd heard of em so that was one better than lemon Jelly.

Fuck me if Geezer was playing or Dave the Drummer etc I'd be there with bells on. As would a load of other technoheads. But for everyone else they wouldn't have a fecking clue. And thats sort of my point. As the price goes up people wnat to knwo who they're going to see. If its people I've not heard of I'm more inclined to say Dya know what I'll give it a miss.


The year before there was the Stranglers, Goldie looking chain, Way out West. Most people had heard of em.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Fuck it next year if the price is hiked up all round ours.
> 
> Normansbury Court the real community fest. bring yer own beer we'll set the decks up. free entry and it'll go from 11am to 11pm
> 
> we'll even get some vodafone spacehoppers



  

It bloody well will be real community feel...you'll have most of the neighbourhood turning up!

BUT HANG ON...

I bet, given the size and location of our back garden, you'll also get people trying to sneak in over the fence...hmmmmmm...we'll have to think about security, oh and someone will have to be appointed first aider and I'm not having strange people mucking up my living room floor to get to the loo...we'll have to hire a porta-loo. Then there's the issue of running electricity to power decks, considering health and safety for the crowd...extra seating...shade...water...etc etc...the costings will all have to be considered.

Maybe...if we ask for donations the first year...you know, entice them in...the next one we can charge a nominal fee...then maybe cut back on a facilty whilst jacking up the price a little on the following one and so on....hmmmm <rubs hands together in an 'orange' type greed> you may be onto something here darling...


----------



## Isambard (Jun 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I bet, given the size and location of our back garden, you'll also get people trying to sneak in over the fence...hmmmmmm...




Set that vicious fekkin tiger that lives in your letterbox on them innit! 

£9 is friggin outrageous. Organisised boo-ing whenever the wanker on stage starts with the "who wants an orange space hopper routine" ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2006)

We're surely due for another "summer of love"-type thing soon ?
yep - the combination of the "VIP tickets", £9 entrance fee and fecking space hoppers ... oh and the absence of shroom sellers .. may well precipitate a battle of the beanfield - type occurence  

... that said, as one who has trudged across the bridge only intermittently over the years since the second or third one, I have to say I now look forward to it. (The presence of the Urban posse is what absolutely guarantees my attendance  )

.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Apart from all the ducks that were swimming in the water I sort of thought they were a bit pants really. . .sorry.



Thats ok old pal, no hard feelings


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 5, 2006)

*OH YES!!!! Gets really excited...*

...had lovely surprise visit from the space-hopper...always pleased to see ya mate...and...wait for it...HE CAN COME TO ASHTON COURT!!!!! Yay!


sparkling and I will reserve a seat in the wurlitzer for ya!


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Today I have sent the following letter to the Bristol Evening Post.

I am writing in response to the news that this years Ashton Court festival, sorry, Orange Ashton Court Festival, will see prices increase to £9 per day on the gate. 

I have been going to the festival since 1985 when I was a teenager and it has always been one of the highlights of my year. For some years now though I have been concerned that the festival is moving away from its roots in the community. What I used to enjoy most about Ashton Court was that you were likely to bump into your mum or your next door neighbour, people of all ages who might pop in for an hour or so. A cost of £9 will deter this type of casual visitor and leave the festival to those more experienced festival goers in their 20s or 30s. Nothing wrong with these people of course, but they are not representative of the community as a whole. 

I am also disgruntled to find out that people prepared to pay £75 for the weekend will be entitled to access a VIP area containing 'stunning Nordic Tipis with real log fires, storm lanterns and reindeer skins' an 'original Belgian Spiegeltent' and a 'Morrocan furnished VIP bar' together with 'privileged washroom facilities' and specialist catering, in the event that you are too lazy or proud to venture outside the VIP area and mix with the hoi polloi. 

I realise that times change, but it seems to me that the festival is turning into a two tier event with different areas for the haves and have-nots and I am quite saddened that an event I love is being ruined by corporate involvement.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 5, 2006)

Nicely put Ghg!

I've been going to the festy since about 1976ish? I too, remember bumping into neighbours, school mates and 'hiding' from my parents whilst I had a sneaky toke on a fag  

I'm all for supporting new and upcoming local talent but not at the same prices you pay to see well known established entertainers...whether from local stock or not... ah well...the times...they are a changing...


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 6, 2006)

WELL they just announced on the news this morning that Simple Minds will be headlining.

I just know Fizz wanted to post that up


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 6, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> WELL they just announced on the news this morning that Simple Minds will be headlining.



Sadly, 'tis true.    (Presumably on the Sunday, 'cos they're playing elsewhere on the Saturday.)

At least we get The Heads and The Go! Team as compensation.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 6, 2006)

i say we dress up in breakfast club clothes and stand at the front staring out jim kerr whilst waving pro- and anti-patsy kensit placards to freak him out


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 6, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i say we dress up in breakfast club clothes and stand at the front staring out jim kerr whilst waving pro- and anti-patsy kensit placards to freak him out



 

Well _I say_... I'll probably give Simple Minds a miss.  Maybe even give whichever day they're on (Sunday?) a miss entirely.

<...awaits the inevitable _"-Actually, I quite liked Simple Minds"_ responses...>


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 6, 2006)

Actually. . .


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 6, 2006)

Well apart from Dreadzone. . WOOOHOOO I aint heard of any of the others ?

The Go! Team
Blackbud
The Cheaters

and on the Relentless Amphitheatre Stage:

Planet Pendulum
Dreadzone
Plan B
Nathan Fake. 

Who the Fuck ar that lot ?


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a bit worried as from checking out the website of the Go team there's a lot of piano's on it and they have a tune called Junior kickstart. . .if I remember rightly that had a lot of pianos on it too.

*Pictures fizz and sparkling in the car afterwards*

dah dah dah dadadada dah   dah  dahda daaaaaa


----------



## Iam (Jun 6, 2006)

On the plus side, no Lemon Jelly.

Go Team will be well popular, though.


----------



## Isambard (Jun 6, 2006)

Go Team are all right but not "the best thing since sliced PieMinister" that they are promoted as......  Are Doreen Doreen confirmed yet?  

<crosses bits>

Is Space Hopper coming, EXCELLENT!
<waves down Darrrrrset way>


----------



## Zaskar (Jun 6, 2006)

I remember when it was small and friendly.  I think we need to downscale the festival, unlikely I know.

It was soo much better when it was free, no fence, only local bands no big names, no drunks, no drugged up wankers.  It was much more friendly.

They should deffo get rid of the rave tent, it just means the festi attracts drug addled fools and heards of chavs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I remember when it was small and friendly.  I think we need to downscale the festival, unlikely I know.
> 
> It was soo much better when it was free, no fence, only local bands no big names, no drunks, no drugged up wankers.  It was much more friendly.
> 
> They should deffo get rid of the rave tent, it just means the festi attracts drug addled fools and heards of chavs.


What "rave tent" ?
There hasn't been a *dance field *for years.

  

when were you last there ?


and Ashton court with *no drugs * ??  

.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 6, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> What "rave tent" ?
> There hasn't been a *dance field *for years.
> 
> 
> ...




Where have you been you mean!!!! There has always been a dance field - I know cos last year me and sunspots and masterdarkone witnessed a huge punch up and loads of sexy security guards going in to break it up.....


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 6, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Where have you been you mean!!!! There has always been a dance field - I know cos last year me and sunspots and masterdarkone witnessed a huge punch up and loads of sexy security guards going in to break it up.....



That wasn't a dance stage as such though, was it?   Maybe I'm wrong, but I only remember watching actual bands there.   

Just because they clamped down on the dance side of it though, it doesn't mean that people won't want to dance.  But although I think it's fair to say that the organisers have still tried to accomodate dance music to an extent, it's been with more actual live dance bands rather than just turbo-nutter-DJs/MCs playing to the turbo-nutter-crowd, IYKWIM.  (-Not my kind of thing, but as it's supposed to be a day for everybody, it's a bit of a shame it had to be stopped.  Then again, something had to be done, 'cos there's no denying that it was attracting a volatile mix of people towards the end of each day, as evidenced by the _really_ big fights a few years ago...)


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I remember when it was small and friendly.  I think we need to downscale the festival, unlikely I know.
> 
> It was soo much better when it was free, no fence, only local bands no big names, no drunks, no drugged up wankers.  It was much more friendly.
> 
> They should deffo get rid of the rave tent, it just means the festi attracts drug addled fools and heards of chavs.


i think i went once or twice in 1990/91 ish.
so could someone please bring me up to date.
how much is it? do i pay for parking? will i be mugged etc?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 6, 2006)

The dance tent hasn't been there for the past 2 years.

The last time it was there, 3 years ago,infact the first time I ever clapped eyes on mr space-hopper, some townies in thier late teens had a scuffle in and out of the dance tent which got rather nasty and out of hand. it was alcohol induced, cider...cans of being drunk since midday. Needless to say, this scetched out a lot of people.

BUT back to Simple Minds!!!!! I love them and I'm not taking the piss! Brings back many memories! I'm up for dressing up as members of the breakfast club...I wanna be...







Ally sheedy ( first photo ) who is actually smiling in this...rare...for the film anyhoooo!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 6, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i think i went once or twice in 1990/91 ish.
> so could someone please bring me up to date.
> how much is it? do i pay for parking? will i be mugged etc?



There are several links in this thread me dear but...yer ya go

http://www.ashtoncourtfestival.com/


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> There are several links in this thread me dear but...yer ya go
> 
> http://www.ashtoncourtfestival.com/


cheers me dear


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> it was alcohol induced, cider...cans of being drunk since midday. Needless to say, this scetched out a lot of people.



Yep: people getting shit-faced on Natch out in the summer sun all day.  Bound to get moody, innit!...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 6, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Yep: people getting shit-faced on Natch out in the summer sun all day.  Bound to get moody, innit!...



people yep...boys hardly out of nappies...a certainty innit


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2006)

"Lounge" is the new "rave" innit ?  

The really k3wl dance place is the "experimental" tent  

.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 7, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I remember when it was small and friendly.  I think we need to downscale the festival, unlikely I know.
> 
> It was soo much better when it was free, no fence, only local bands no big names, no drunks, no drugged up wankers.  It was much more friendly.
> 
> They should deffo get rid of the rave tent, it just means the festi attracts drug addled fools and heards of chavs.




4/10 Cos you had a few of em going for a minute


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 7, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I remember when it was small and friendly.  I think we need to downscale the festival, unlikely I know.
> 
> It was soo much better when it was free, no fence, only local bands no big names, no drunks, no drugged up wankers.  It was much more friendly.
> 
> They should deffo get rid of the rave tent, it just means the festi attracts drug addled fools and heards of chavs.




4/10 Cos you managed to troll a few of em for a minute


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 7, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> 4/10 Cos you had a few of em going for a minute



Not me!


----------



## Isambard (Jun 7, 2006)

What was that really dark sweaty tent they had last year with such a thumping bass it made the suspension bridge sway even without anyone on it? 

Some MC got a bit of feedback so bad in there I picked up The Archers on me piercings!


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 7, 2006)

I think you're probably meaning The Blackout Tent?

Always worth having a look/listen in there for something a bit unusual.


----------



## Isambard (Jun 7, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Always worth having a look/listen in there for something a bit unusual.



I'd only been in there 10 seconds when some bloke offerred to sell me drugs!  
I must look like a "chav" or summat but I never touch anything stiffer than a small sweet sherry on the Queen Mother's birthday.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 7, 2006)

After 10 seconds I always get some bloke asking me for drugs

I must look like a dealer or something but I never deal in anything stiffer than a small sweet sherry on the Queen Mothers Brithday


----------



## Isambard (Jun 7, 2006)

There is a theory that if you are ever stuck and wondering who is dealing that you should first ask the moody looking skinhead who looks like he watching and controlling the crowd. 

So why the frig DJBS gets asked I don't know!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 7, 2006)

I have no recollection of the mythical drug free era at ashton court


----------



## Yetman (Jun 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I have no recollection of the mythical drug free era at ashton court



You were probably whacked off your mash on super ecstacy pipes


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 7, 2006)

Injecting cake willy-nilly no doubt.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 7, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> super ecstacy pipes



Never been one for ecstasy.  




			
				Yetman said:
			
		

> whacked off your mash



Pieminster


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ...had lovely surprise visit from the space-hopper...always pleased to see ya mate...and...wait for it...HE CAN COME TO ASHTON COURT!!!!! Yay!




Really?

Excellent news  x 1000

He missed Strawbery Fair last weekend (FREE AND NON CORPORATE -- those Cambridge people know how to do stuff!  )

And I thougbt he was heading abroad this summer ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 7, 2006)

I was reading this thread and catching up with it. Gloryhornetgirls letter sums it up very well, krs and Sunspots and others also talking lotsa sense.

I'm one of those experienced festiegoers  GHG mentions in her letter, and I can quite see how a price of £9= a day (*or £7= if you book in advance??* ) will be no big deterrent to us. (We have a place to stay again, in/near Bedminster). But for some locals it will clearly put em off ... and that's shite, as is the ever increasing corporate 'branding' generally**

I'm keen to see Dreadzone (AGAIN!) and some people have raved about the Go! Team.

Simple Minds though .... zzzzzzz <falls asleep on disreputable drugs>

**One aspect of corporate involvement I WANT though -- will Bath Ales be doing the beer tents again??


----------



## Dru (Jun 9, 2006)

I see that Ghg's letter headlined the Evening Post's letter page yesterday. Just thought I'd mention it...

(_What were you doing buying the Evening Post?_ I wanted to look at the job ads. _But they're in *Wednesday's* Evening Post_. Yes, I know that. Now. Duhhhhhh)


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 9, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> Excellent news  x 1000
> 
> ...



Yes really!

He's heading out to faraway lands a few weeks later


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Yes really!
> 
> He's heading out to faraway lands a few weeks later



Will he still be around (in Dorset  ) around the weekend of the 12/13 August Fizz??

Need to know basis, because I'll be just up the road from his town that w/e. at a festy that I'd like to persuade him to go to -- it's about 25 minutes drive from his house


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 9, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Will he still be around (in Dorset  ) around the weekend of the 12/13 August Fizz??
> 
> Need to know basis, because I'll be just up the road from his town that w/e. at a festy that I'd like to persuade him to go to -- it's about 25 minutes drive from his house



Erm...now you have me there wills...maybe when you see him at AC you can ask him then?

OI! and you better not snore through Simple Minds...i'm on a nostalgia trip...one of many lol


----------



## Velouria (Jun 10, 2006)

I think if Simple Minds are playing, I'll have to go  I shouldn't care what other people will think of me. Screw them


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 11, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Erm...now you have me there wills...maybe when you see him at AC you can ask him then?



I'll get onto him earlier than that ... cheers though 



> OI! and you better not snore through Simple Minds...i'm on a nostalgia trip...one of many lol



I promise not to snore ...



... that's because I'll be leaving


----------



## BEARBOT (Jun 14, 2006)

just wondering about ashton court...i had heard about it years ago and heard that it was FREE and had lots of great community groups involved but for various reasons i never made it out there 

however i am free that weekend this year 
but ..........................dont think ill come cos of the whole VIP area bollocks and the fact they are charging................dont let me put off anyone eles tho.

does anyone know WHY the charge?
it was free last year right?
is the entry fee to keep out a "bad element" who will only attend if it is free?
not sure if that is true in any way that it would deter trouble or fights to charge..just wonder if that is one of the justifications given by the organisers to charge?


----------



## JTG (Jun 14, 2006)

feel I should point out that I intend to boycott this year.

It's the Bristol Community Festival supposedly but if they had any decency they'd ditch that tag - I can't help but feel OUR festival has been stolen from us 

They can stick their admission fee up their arses, I'm gonna find something else to do that weekend.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2006)

It was free way back when (donation buckets) - then they had to put a £1 entry price on cos people were stingy () - the price steadily went up and up and then Orange came and sponsored the whole thing. Now it's all a bit more corporate (but still far far away from the worst it could be)


----------



## Iam (Jun 14, 2006)

If there's a big crowd of us going to this, I'll come along.

Otherwise, there's not a chance in hell I'll be paying £9 a day for that shit lineup, to sit around in a load of rubbish whilst beered-up kids beg desperately for free weed.

Fuck that. Orange have killed it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> If there's a big crowd of us going to this, I'll come along.
> 
> Otherwise, there's not a chance in hell I'll be paying £9 a day for that shit lineup, to sit around in a load of rubbish whilst beered-up kids beg desperately for free weed.
> 
> Fuck that. Orange have killed it.


Tsk, tsk. Youngsters today ...    

You need to keep it in perspective.

On a *global *scale it's still the best (realistically practicable) way to spend those two days in July  

.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 14, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> feel I should point out that I intend to boycott this year.
> 
> It's the Bristol Community Festival supposedly but if they had any decency they'd ditch that tag - I can't help but feel OUR festival has been stolen from us
> 
> They can stick their admission fee up their arses, I'm gonna find something else to do that weekend.



Me too.

Who is up for a day trip to Weymouth?


----------



## JTG (Jun 14, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> Who is up for a day trip to Weymouth?



That could work, it'd be nice to put a face to your name ghg 

I'll probably end up at some dirty outdoor rave in London though


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm still going...yep I'm fecked off at the price and the politics, but to me the festy is a great chance to lark about with me mates, eat and drink and make merry...and also this year, a chance to bid a possible farewell to a much loved festival.


----------



## JTG (Jun 14, 2006)

fair enough mate

I'm really sorry I won't get to arse about with you but enough's enough.


----------



## Iam (Jun 14, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> You need to keep it in perspective.



Here's your perspective, old fella (  ):

I wouldn't pay to go to any other events I wasn't interested in. 

If you would, that's your lookout, innit.

Like I said, if there's a load of people who I want to see going, fair enough.

Otherwise, pass.




			
				JTG said:
			
		

> it'd be nice to put a face to your name ghg


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 15, 2006)

I think Fizz put it in perspective to me earlier on. 

Theres a load of people coming so its good to hook up with thme BUT TBH this will probably be the last one we go to. I aint really bothered abotu going to this one really £9 is too much for me to want to pay in the hope that I get to hear someone I like. Im not fussed abotu simple minds. I wasn't went they were around and I dunno if I'm interested enough to want to see them now.

Piss poor line-up, over inflated bollox prices, too many restrictions on what you can or cant do, security that personally I want to beat the shit out of cos they're a bunch of wannabe coopers, who cant get in cos they're fat cunts. The endless sitting/walking on other people rubbish. Are we the only ones who put it in a bin ? NaH Bollox to all that. those aren't my reasons for going this year.


Its the social aspect of it all, the fact that I'll meet up with all those that we dont normally see. I'll be going for that reason and that reason only.




oooh next year. . if everything works out, It probably wont, but its worth a try. We 'll try and blag our way in for free cos I'll be there to raise revenue for my N4P project  

Well its gotta be worth a try so  orange


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> feel I should point out that I intend to boycott this year.
> 
> It's the Bristol Community Festival supposedly but if they had any decency they'd ditch that tag - I can't help but feel OUR festival has been stolen from us
> 
> They can stick their admission fee up their arses, I'm gonna find something else to do that weekend.


Oh, I won’t be staying with you and going either then?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 15, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> ..... personally I want to beat the shit out of cos they're a bunch of wannabe coopers, who cant get in cos they're fat cunts.










I could get past this'en but the barrels we're a bit intimidating I'll admit!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Here's your perspective, old fella (  ):
> 
> I wouldn't pay to go to any other events I wasn't interested in.
> 
> If you would, that's your lookout, innit.


I'm sad enough that it's the highlight of my year   

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Oh, I won’t be staying with you and going either then?


The flounce'll be over well before then 

.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 15, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> If there's a big crowd of us going to this, I'll come along.
> 
> Otherwise, there's not a chance in hell I'll be paying £9 a day for that shit lineup, to sit around in a load of rubbish whilst beered-up kids beg desperately for free weed.
> 
> Fuck that. Orange have killed it.



That's incredibly harsh.

I'm not from Bristol,. and until last year, missed Ashton Court between 2001 and 2004.

I went last year and got a bit of a shock about how much it had changed, very much not for the better, I agree with everyone criticising Orange, Stuart Security, the increased cost, etc.

But Gentlegreen has it about right IMO, it's STILL a good day out, and as I keep repeating, if you're intending to go anyway, it's £7= for an advance ticket rather than £9= (this seems to be an underpublicised discount).

I don't go to festivals for the lineup anyway, or not principally ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 15, 2006)

And as djbombscare says amidst his many (fair!) criticisms, you DO get to meet and hang out with plenty of friends ...

Saying all that, I will think VERY carefully before returning in 2007 -- will cast a sceptical and critical eye over what I'm getting for *£7=* this year ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 15, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> feel I should point out that I intend to boycott this year.
> 
> It's the Bristol Community Festival supposedly but if they had any decency they'd ditch that tag - I can't help but feel OUR festival has been stolen from us
> 
> They can stick their admission fee up their arses, I'm gonna find something else to do that weekend.



I understand your reasoning and respect it, I suppose it's different for a  Bristolian who's been every year and is more keenly aware of what it used to be like, than for an occasional out of towner like myself.

But it'll be a shame to miss you all the same, 




			
				gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> Who is up for a day trip to Weymouth?



No 

(A bit of) Weymouth is coming to Bristol that weekend -- don't put spacehopper off coming please, I don't get to see him much!

ETA : Maybe on the Friday, boycotters can still meet up with non boycotters in that pub  that we met up on the Friday night last year -- excellent pub, that


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> That's incredibly harsh.
> 
> I'm not from Bristol,. and until last year, missed Ashton Court between 2001 and 2004.
> 
> ...


What makes the cost less relevant for me is that pretty well at the end of my dance craze days I coughed up 60 quid for a 2 dayer at Ashton Court in April / May.

It was flipping cold and I missed the one act in the whole 2 days that I should have seen viz. *Culture *- got there just as they were finishing their encore    

That decided me that I wasn't going to pay lots of money again for mostly people playing records in a field......

Last year was faberoony being with my new Urban friends  

(I've lived in Bristol all my life and frequently didn't go because it was such a lonely experience)

.


----------



## Iam (Jun 15, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> That's incredibly harsh.



Maybe, but it's how I feel.




			
				William of Walworth said:
			
		

> And as djbombscare says amidst his many (fair!) criticisms, you DO get to meet and hang out with plenty of friends ..



Well, yeah - and I've said I'll go on that basis, if there's a good crowd of people going.

What I won't do is what I've done in years past - venture up anyway and hope to meet friends who might be there.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 15, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Maybe, but it's how I feel.



I agree, and a lot of local people I know feel the same this year.  

I've already said it on this thread: I think the Ashton Court festival is at some kind of tipping point.  

The effect of the steadily increasing ticket price will mean that the organisers will find it harder and harder to rely on the traditional patronage of a broad all-inclusive spectrum of the local community that has traditionally attended each year (-including families, etc).

As the demographic changes, I believe the organisers' focus will have to shift in order to attract a more defined festival-going audience, who'll travel from further afield and are willing to pay more.

Whether or not it's their actual intention, as long as the ticket price increases (-for whatever reasons), I think this kind of demographic shift is inevitable.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree with Sunspots' post .... as I said, after  this year, I'm going to be quite careful in my decision making as to whether or not to come to Ashton Court in 2007. I say that and I'm one of those in the 'festie goer with cash -- will travel!' demographic ... I do see that it may be very different for Bristolians/other locals who have a longer memory of what AC used to be like in genuine community festival days.

And fair points Iam, hope to bump into you anyways


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 15, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I could get past this'en but the barrels we're a bit intimidating I'll admit!




I think your the only one who saw that. I saw it as I was posting and thought . . nah I'll leave it


----------



## Hollis (Jun 15, 2006)

Agreed - its crap when a proper community festival starts charging 7/9 quid.  I know its fuck all in the grand scheme, but its against everything a community should be - i.e. there primarily as a free day out everyone can go to.


----------



## Iam (Jun 15, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> And fair points Iam, hope to bump into you anyways



You too, Will.

Don't get me wrong, I'm planning to be there - but it'll be to see the gathered urbs, far more than it will for the festival itself.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 15, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> but it'll be to see the gathered urbs,








oooh I feel a Simon and Grafunkle moment coming on...


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 16, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Agreed - its crap when a proper community festival starts charging 7/9 quid.  I know its fuck all in the grand scheme, but its against everything a community should be - i.e. there primarily as a free day out everyone can go to.



I agree there Hollis and I think thats well put. 7/9 isnt a lot of cash on the grand scheme of things. but its the fact that they charging for something that really should be free. And the extra costs should be swallowed up by the sponsors and not the gate prices


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2006)

What exactly is it that costs so much more to run these days anyway? New licensing laws? Or are they just getting carried away with al the fancy things they can do with a big pot of money?


----------



## Isambard (Jun 16, 2006)

You have got your finger on it a bit there Crispy.
The laws that are supposedly there to protect consumers make demands that can only be met by spending (and raising) money.

Maybe its a conspiacy thing to do away with non-commercialised parties and events?


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 16, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> What exactly is it that costs so much more to run these days anyway? New licensing laws? Or are they just getting carried away with al the fancy things they can do with a big pot of money?



Apparently, yes, there are new licensing laws since last year:

See here and here for an idea of the apparent running costs.

Those quotes mention that although running costs this year are estimated to be in the region of £600,000, Orange contributed 'only '£100,000 last year.  

What's the point in selling your name and soul to corporate sponsorship if you still have to pass the costs onto the punters by raising the price year on year?


----------



## Isambard (Jun 16, 2006)

Know what you are saying Sunspots but if Orange's 100K wasn't there, where would they get that money from?


----------



## Iam (Jun 16, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> oooh I feel a Simon and Grafunkle moment coming on...


----------



## JTG (Jun 16, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I agree there Hollis and I think thats well put. 7/9 isnt a lot of cash on the grand scheme of things. but its the fact that they charging for something that really should be free. And the extra costs should be swallowed up by the sponsors and not the gate prices



7 or 9 quid is an awful lot if you're on benefits or in low paid employment though.

Go to St Pauls Carnival (when it's on next year   ) and compare the crowd there to the crowd at Ashton Court. Then you'll see who's being excluded by this bollocks.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 16, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Know what you are saying Sunspots but if Orange's 100K wasn't there, where would they get that money from?



Well, back in the day, I imagine the council used to heavily subsidise it (ie: with our council tax)... 

I really don't know what the best solution is, but it just seems wrong to me that as soon as they accepted private funding to keep the costs _down_, the price started _rising_ year on year.


----------



## JTG (Jun 16, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Well, back in the day, I imagine the council used to heavily subsidise it (ie: with our council tax)...



They never did, the Council's contribution afaik was limited to allowing them to use the land (which is owned by BCC even if it is in North Somerset).

They used to have fundraisers all year round, gigs, club nights etc with the bulk raised over the weekend.


----------



## Iam (Jun 16, 2006)

Presumably, they're going to spend some money on lighting and getting people away from the site...

Because if not, someone is going to get hurt as it gets busier and busier, and that will cost them.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 16, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> 7 or 9 quid is an awful lot if you're on benefits or in low paid employment though.



Yep. Even before factoring in the cost of transport and refreshments, this year I seriously don't think I'll be able to _afford_ to go both days.   

Thankfully, as far as the bands goes, so far it'll only be Simple Minds I have to miss. Which'll be _such_ a shame...


----------



## JTG (Jun 16, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Presumably, they're going to spend some money on lighting and getting people away from the site...
> 
> Because if not, someone is going to get hurt as it gets busier and busier, and that will cost them.



Too right. It was alright when we used to stumble across the pitch and putt course and then through Leigh Woods (the village, not the woods themselves!) and over the bridge. But they stopped that, rightly or wrongly, and they have a responsibility to get people away safely late at night.

I refuse to go through last year's horrific experience when I had to take Savage Henry and shells home via Ashton and the Cumberland Basin in the dark. It was awful.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 16, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> They never did, the Council's contribution afaik was limited to allowing them to use the land (which is owned by BCC even if it is in North Somerset).
> 
> They used to have fundraisers all year round, gigs, club nights etc with the bulk raised over the weekend.



I knew there's always been local fundraising gigs/clubs etc for AC, but I wasn't aware that the council have _never_ subsidised it at all.  Blimey, fair enough.


----------



## JTG (Jun 16, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I knew there's always been local fundraising gigs/clubs etc for AC, but I wasn't aware that the council have _never_ subsidised it at all.  Blimey, fair enough.



do you seriously think BCC would ever have been progressive enough to do that?

Too busy wasting millions on the city of culture bid to help out culture in the city...


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 16, 2006)

_Grrrr._ I bet none of this would be happening if The Dendrons were in charge...


----------



## Isambard (Jun 17, 2006)

Or the spider with the fluorescent green bum from the other week!


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 19, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> 7 or 9 quid is an awful lot if you're on benefits or in low paid employment though.



I think you may have missed the point of my post. Its not a lot to go to a gig that goes on for 12 hrs or whatever.


----------



## Velouria (Jun 28, 2006)

Ach well, I'm off to the Wicker Man festival instead.

Enjoy Ashton court, peeps ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2006)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Ach well, I'm off to the Wicker Man festival instead.
> 
> Enjoy Ashton court, peeps ...


Aww  

Saves me tidying up though  

Is it nearer then ?

.


----------



## Velouria (Jun 28, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Aww
> 
> Saves me tidying up though
> 
> ...


By several hundred miles, yes...

at 7 quid a ticket a day (£14) plus the cost of petrol (£?), a ticket to wickerman at 59 quid makes quite nice value.

I'll miss my usual jaunt to Bristol (I doubt that Bristol will miss me though ...)


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 29, 2006)

well i think we are coming to this, obviously pennies etc. will be responsible for the final decision but more than likely you lot will get lumbered with me for 1.5 days


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> well i think we are coming to this, obviously pennies etc. will be responsible for the final decision but more than likely you lot will get lumbered with me for 1.5 days


hooray !

..... and lashings of ginger beer !

.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 29, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> hooray !
> 
> ..... and lashings of ginger beer !
> 
> .




Well i have been making  home made lemonade as well (with real lemons and proper sedament at the bottom) so i can bring some up if you want


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Well i have been making  home made lemonade as well (with real lemons and proper sedament at the bottom) so i can bring some up if you want


I will expect that now  

.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 29, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I will expect that now
> 
> .




Of course  i have been told that its really good lemonade by 5 other urbanites so it cant be too shitey


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 29, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Of course  i have been told that its really good lemonade by 5 other urbanites so it cant be too shitey



Oh feking ace!

Look forward to sampling yer squeezed lemons  


Not long now...just been told I have to attend a bloody school family BBQ and disco on the Friday night before the festival...bloody rowdy affairs I tell you! The parents all get bolloxed and I end up 'baby sitting' and organising their return home...last time I didn't get back until 1.30 am...the bloody thing finished at 11 pm! Cider heads lol!


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 29, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Oh feking ace!
> 
> Look forward to sampling yer squeezed lemons
> 
> ...




Cool i shall bring one bottle along on the saturday.


----------



## woolly (Jun 30, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I think you may have missed the point of my post. Its not a lot to go to a gig that goes on for 12 hrs or whatever.



it is if it ends with Simple fucking Minds


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 30, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> it is if it ends with Simple fucking Minds



I'm actually looking forward to seeing them...and i'm not joking!

<sings>
"Hey, hey, hey ,hey!
Ohhh...wooooa ooooooooh!"


----------



## Isambard (Jun 30, 2006)

PLEASE tell me Doreen Doreen are playing.

I wanna be down the front again grooving away to "I Will Survive" with loads of muscle queens as I come up.


----------



## woolly (Jun 30, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm actually looking forward to seeing them...and i'm not joking!
> 
> <sings>
> "Hey, hey, hey ,hey!
> Ohhh...wooooa ooooooooh!"



I guess if you're of a certain age.......


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 30, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> I guess if you're of a certain age.......



I am.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 30, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm actually looking forward to seeing them...and i'm not joking!
> 
> <sings>
> "Hey, hey, hey ,hey!
> Ohhh...wooooa ooooooooh!"




I like simple minds too


----------



## woolly (Jun 30, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I like simple minds too



that's no way to talk about his nibs...


----------



## Callie (Jun 30, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> that's no way to talk about his nibs...




*quizzical look at woolly*

his nibs ya say?


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 1, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> that's no way to talk about his nibs...




whose nips???


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## djbombscare (Jul 1, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> it is if it ends with Simple fucking Minds




I'm not interested in seing em. 

BUT like I've said. Its all about meeting mates I dont normally get to see. If simple minds happen to be playing at the time oh well. Its like someone at work listening to the radio innit.


----------



## woolly (Jul 2, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> that's no way to talk about his nibs...



yer old man...'im indoors.....yr better half


----------



## woolly (Jul 2, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I'm not interested in seing em.
> 
> BUT like I've said. Its all about meeting mates I dont normally get to see. If simple minds happen to be playing at the time oh well. Its like someone at work listening to the radio innit.



aye...I'm just a musical snob

I wouldn't pay good money to go to a corporately sponsored festival that has 80's hasbeens headlining when there are plenty of decent beer gardens around...or parks even.

and the cunts don't allow dogs in (not that our poor lad would be very comfortable in the middle of so many people...)


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 2, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> aye...I'm just a musical snob
> 
> I wouldn't pay good money to go to a corporately sponsored festival that has 80's hasbeens headlining when there are plenty of decent beer gardens around...or parks even.
> 
> and the cunts don't allow dogs in (not that our poor lad would be very comfortable in the middle of so many people...)



I agree about the decent park spaces etc. Like I said earlier I doubt very much I will attend the festy nxt year unless someone I really wanted to see is playing. This year is a kind of farewell to the festy as some of us have come to know and love it after many years.

Oh I also agree about the dog thing, there is hardly any shelter anyway.

Guess we wont be seeing you in a couple of weeks then eh woolly.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 2, 2006)

You could always come over here , it's free ! No bouncers - bring your own beer 
http://www.cardiff-festival.com/BW2006.htm


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You could always come over here , it's free ! No bouncers - bring your own beer
> http://www.cardiff-festival.com/BW2006.htm



join us on our thread 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167712

who needs simple minds when you have the alarm


----------



## woolly (Jul 2, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Guess we wont be seeing you in a couple of weeks then eh woolly.



 I doubt it

we're driving back from our holiday on the 22nd anyway...then I'm straight up to Birmingham for the Supersonic Festival. If it were more dog friendly then you may well have met up with my good lady...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 3, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> I doubt it
> 
> we're driving back from our holiday on the 22nd anyway...then I'm straight up to Birmingham for the Supersonic Festival. If it were more dog friendly then you may well have met up with my good lady...



Ok, I'm gonna take it that your dog is a bitch and not that you are refering to your partner/girlfriend /wife as a dog! lol

Have a good holiday and great time at supersonic


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 3, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> join us on our thread
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167712
> 
> who needs simple minds when you have the alarm



WAAAAAAH!

I love the Alarm! Are they not still together only called something else now? they're form your homeland as well no?

I have a 12inch of strength in my collection somewhere...that guitar! Love it!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 3, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> aye...I'm just a musical snob
> 
> I wouldn't pay good money to go to a corporately sponsored festival that has 80's hasbeens headlining when there are plenty of decent beer gardens around...or parks even.
> 
> and the cunts don't allow dogs in (not that our poor lad would be very comfortable in the middle of so many people...)




I just dont get the dog thing

All year round dogs go in there, and for one weekend of the year no dogs. Is it cos of dog crap ?

So if a dog crapped in there on the day before the event would it mysteriously  disappear overnight cos there are no dogs being allowed in. There is no way they go through and pick it all up cos the grass is way to long. So I think that with a ban on dogs comes the magical power of DTD Dog Turd Disappering. 

If its cos they bite. So do Horses, Crocodiles, and Midgies, yet they're not banned. Neither are ferrets or Tigers and if they bite you know about it.  If I turned up with a pet Great White Shark I could get in cos they're not banned. Hell I wouldnt even have to keep hime on a lead. He could run off an play freely. Nah I think its dog discrimination. 


Perhaps dogs are they secret agents for Vodaphone Hmmmm *ponders*


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 3, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I have a 12inch of strength !



Aw shucks


----------



## woolly (Jul 3, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm gonna take it that your dog is a bitch and not that you are refering to your partner/girlfriend /wife as a dog! lol
> 
> Have a good holiday and great time at supersonic



 

nope...he's a blokey dog....but if they allowed dogs in my better half may well have gone and taken our little chap, as it is we wouldn't want to leave him alone for all that time


----------



## JTG (Jul 3, 2006)

Right well I'm coming round to the idea of going on Saturday. Saw the line up and went 'hmmm'. And anyway, it's Ashton Court. A bastardised, commercialised fucked up version of it but all the same...

I'm glad they don't let dogs in, dogs + large crowds of people + noise = a very bad thing.


----------



## Isambard (Jul 3, 2006)

General dog ban means the sniffer dogs of A+S's finest stand out a mile.


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Right well I'm coming round to the idea of going on Saturday. Saw the line up and went 'hmmm'.




where eees the full line up???? where eeeeeees it!


----------



## JTG (Jul 3, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> where eees the full line up???? where eeeeeees it!



In the programme available for a pound in various shops in Bristol


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2006)

Well ill get me one later this week.


ACTUALLY ill just steal yours  care to summarise the highlights (as you see them?) or are you going to hold us all in suspense?


----------



## JTG (Jul 3, 2006)

Dreadzone, Blackout and Hells Bells


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 3, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> General dog ban.



but but we gotta try and get lollybells dog in there some how


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2006)

OooooOOoooOOOh! lollybell and the easiest of g's are coming?! most excellent  and the wuvvly dog merlot awww - maybe easy g could pretend he's blind and say its his guide dog? we could poke his eyes out just to make sure they dont think were lying!


----------



## Isambard (Jul 3, 2006)

JTG, I know that I look like a totally uncool tosser, but are Doreen Doreen playing?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 4, 2006)

Hells Bells. . .GET IN !!!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 4, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> OooooOOoooOOOh! lollybell and the easiest of g's are coming?! most excellent  and the wuvvly dog merlot awww - maybe easy g could pretend he's blind and say its his guide dog? we could poke his eyes out just to make sure they dont think were lying!




Just remember that when they say " Thats odd usually guide dogs are labradors" 

the obligatory answer is " what have they given me then ?" and look very puzzled


----------



## woolly (Jul 4, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Just remember that when they say " Thats odd usually guide dogs are labradors"
> 
> the obligatory answer is " what have they given me then ?" and look very puzzled



  

are Hells Bells an AC/DC tribute band? sounds better already!


----------



## JTG (Jul 4, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> JTG, I know that I look like a totally uncool tosser, but are Doreen Doreen playing?


no


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 4, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> are Hells Bells an AC/DC tribute band? sounds better already!




oOOOOOOoooooh yeah

http://www.hellsbells.info/


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 4, 2006)

My 'special' mate can't make it. 

<sniffle>

You know 'she that sparkleth by my side' special friend.

The 'I'm special too' mate. 

Who is gonna come into the special needs tent with me this year and bawl their eyes out.


----------



## Callie (Jul 4, 2006)

really??? really really??  ooh that makes me sad too *cries* she will be missed very muchly - well have to send her lots of texts and fings 

i need some help - some of my friends are gonna come along and i need the info about the camping site that some people used in previous years. I cant find the AC thread for last year (year before?) so does anyone know where it is? etc etc
I think el jugador and pinkmonkey stayed there so i might try pm-ing them if no-one else knows


----------



## Iam (Jul 4, 2006)

I think (although I may be wrong, of course  ) that pinkmonkey and el jugs had a camper van, so stayed on a site that allowed those... wasn't William camping, too... or did he stay with mates?

It all seems such a long time ago.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 4, 2006)

Tis true...she will not be there.  

callie...I think Iam is right.

El jugs and Pink Monkey had their own van.

Here is a link to the site they stayed at... I think you'll find there are no statics though.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2749


----------



## Iam (Jul 4, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> callie...I think Iam is right.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm sad toooo  






but I'll be with you in spirit and texts and messages would be great


----------



## Callie (Jul 4, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Here is a link to the site they stayed at... I think you'll find there are no statics though.
> 
> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2749



fuck! i told them they could camp there  are there any other campsites....anywhere nearby?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 4, 2006)

I dont think there is a camping site near TBH.

Just found this online...dunno if it's any good to you.
http://www.bristolbackpackers.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 5, 2006)

OH NO !!! 

Its not gonna be the same without Sparkling.

 

Dont get me wrong it'll be great to see everyone else but its not gonna be the same without fizz and sparkling going off to play.

I'd planned menus seating arrangemnet and everything.


I even got a flask for hot lemon drink


----------



## sparkling (Jul 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> OH NO !!!
> 
> Its not gonna be the same without Sparkling.
> 
> ...




Aahhh that is just sooo sweet and lovely and I am really touched....  

Hang on to those menu's and hot lemons cos another team can cover for me so 

I'm coming out to play


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Aahhh that is just sooo sweet and lovely and I am really touched....
> 
> Hang on to those menu's and hot lemons cos another team can cover for me so
> 
> I'm coming out to play








... and lashings of ginger beer (or home-made lemonade)


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 5, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Aahhh that is just sooo sweet and lovely and I am really touched....
> 
> Hang on to those menu's and hot lemons cos another team can cover for me so
> 
> I'm coming out to play






GET IN !!!!!!


I knew that a few phone calls in the right people shell likes would work.


----------



## Isambard (Jul 5, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I'm coming out to play




Watch those stones mind!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 5, 2006)

Got the text this morning!

Yippppeeeeeee!

Am at work so cannot scream...sssshhhhhhh....

bombcsare will have to entertain you on the friday evening as have a school disco to attend.

I'll catch up with you after!

Yipppe feking yip yip yip!

oooh...someones coming....


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 5, 2006)

I'M GOING FISHING


----------



## sparkling (Jul 5, 2006)

Aaah I am really touched by everyone's nice welcome and stuff...must remember to do this again when I need some attention  


Now we have people, we have the venue and music and now we only need the sunshine


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Aaah I am really touched by everyone's nice welcome and stuff...must remember to do this again when I need some attention
> 
> 
> Now we have people, we have the venue and music and now we only need the sunshine


How about one of those tacky disposable marquees from the pound shop ?

.


----------



## Callie (Jul 5, 2006)

Yay sparkling!!! thats wicked that is


----------



## Iam (Jul 5, 2006)

I may have to sleep all weekend this one coming... I have a trip to Manchester/Liverpool for the weekend after next, then AC the following weekend. Yipes.

*cancels all plans to buy anything soon*


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I'M GOING FISHING



Thats ok coz sparkling does a great impression of a facilitating starfish.

She can 'facilitate' an agreeable outcome between your rod and the fish.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Thats ok coz sparkling does a great impression of a facilitating starfish.
> 
> She can 'facilitate' an agreeable outcome between your rod and the fish.




Let the man go fishing you and I both know he'll need to store up some calm and tranquility in order to cope with us and the weekend in general...when I get lost and wonder about Ashton court all scared I want a calm and happy bombscare searching for me.  


I've got appointments all day on Friday in work and wouldn't be able to leave till the evening anyway so was actually thinking of getting up early on Saturday and leaving home about 6ish getting to you about 9ish hopefully...well thats if I go the right way round the M25 of course.  

Only drawback to this cunning plan might be that I peak to soon and start flaking out about 10 pm...wonder if there is anything I could take for this?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Isambard (Jul 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> wonder if there is anything I could take for this?



A big pie from Pieminister perhaps?

Wish I knew what they put in the gravy.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> was actually thinking of getting up early on Saturday and leaving home about 6ish getting to you about 9ish hopefully...well thats if I go the right way round the M25 of course.
> 
> Only drawback to this cunning plan might be that I peak to soon and start flaking out about 10 pm...wonder if there is anything I could take for this?



Excellent plan!  

I'll buy some extra 'guarana gum' for us both  

Besides, don't wanna get too carried away saturday, we have the Sunday also!

Can't wait! Yay!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 6, 2006)

So.... does anyone know if they are putting on buses there and back this year?


----------



## Isambard (Jul 7, 2006)

What is guano gum?
Is a South Bristol speciaity I'll have to give a go?

<looks like shy retiring wallflower>


Kali, TBH the buses back was a nightmare last year. On the 2nd day I got the bus all chilled and cool cos I left in the middle of the last big band, Zion Train I think. On the 1st day it was absalutely fucking mental and the walk back to central Bristol was less of a hassle than trying to get a bus. It took less than an hour I think.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 7, 2006)

Its Guarana 







And its not made from Bat shit either thats guano


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 7, 2006)

Right im gonna give this a go.....

What do i need?????

Im good at travelling tres light and finding places i have never been to.
Just a little list of essentials would help....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Right im gonna give this a go.....
> 
> What do i need?????
> 
> ...


What's this, your expedition to Brazil to track down the mysterious Paulina Cupana tree ?

Or a similarly dangerous mission to North Somerset  ?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 7, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> What's this, your expedition to Brazil to track down the mysterious Paulina Cupana tree ?
> 
> Or a similarly dangerous mission to North Somerset  ?



I know, but its all in the expectation..

You see there is a chance that when i finally get to a festival, i may never go back home again Thats what my mum has always said and my boyfriend actually....I would bring him as well, but the thought of slumming it sends his hygene OCD into overload

Tell me......are there any travelling circus's at this shin dig.....?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 7, 2006)

The only travelling circus I know that will be there will be the "Fizz and Sparkling open air event"


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 7, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> The only travelling circus I know that will be there will be the "Fizz and Sparkling open air event"



Will they be recriuting do ya think????


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 7, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Will they be recriuting do ya think????



We may well be haylz my lovely! Always on the look out for new talent!

You really gonna visit? Yay!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh I think that them recruiting is a foregone.

It'll just happen. One minute your just watching then all of a sudden your in the middle and part of it. Then you'll be walking around singing "wo wo wooOoOOOOOOOAH GEMIMA" and "lucy in the sky with dendrons"


Dont try to fight it it'll just happen


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 10, 2006)

Haylz.

It could be quite hot (see below) so make sure you bring sun protection stuff, light clothing, a water bottle. Also tissues and wetwipes to make that toilet tardis visit a less unpleasant experience! 

Waterproof coat of some sort or at least a small foldup umbrella, in case the heat sets off a thunderstorm .. which is at least an outside possibility.

People love sandals in hot weather, but there's a fair old walk up the hill from the edge of Ashton Court to the site, so stronger summer shoes might be more sensible.

An extra layer for when it gets dark, cos in clear sky conditions, even hot days can turn into chilly nights sometimes. (Although in fact it may be quite balmy at night this time -- see forecast below).

Drink plenty of water as well as the lovely beer ...

Otherwise if you'e just coming over to Bristol for one day, yoiu won't need much. Money for getting in, and some more money to buy PIES 

Early prospects are for a *HOT WEEKEND* folks.

According to Everton Fox's latest update (posted this morning, Monday) to the BBC four week forecast




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> *Monday 17th to Sunday 23rd July*
> 
> *“Unsettled in the far northwest; hot and sunny for many”*
> 
> ...



Will check and post updates next week as we come up to the great weekend ...


----------



## woolly (Jul 11, 2006)

don't forget yr lighter to hold aloft during Belfast Child or whatever the fuck it's called....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 11, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> don't forget yr lighter to hold aloft during Belfast Child or whatever the fuck it's called....



Think I'll have left by then!

Simple Minds -- the 'make sure you catch not too late a bus back to London' band ....


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

Are Simple Minds on the Saturday or the Sunday?



Also, question 2, how long would it take going from Bristol to London by bus on the Sunday afternoon.. the timetable says 3 hours, but I figure it could take shed loads longer.


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2006)

Dunno. 3 hours sounds about right each way. At least by car at a weekend.

I need to buy some sort of sombraro type hat if I'mgoing this year. No more drinking lager under the afternoon sun. Not pleasant.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 11, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Are Simple Minds on the Saturday or the Sunday?



Sunday for definite.



> Also, question 2, how long would it take going from Bristol to London by bus on the Sunday afternoon.. the timetable says 3 hours, but I figure it could take shed loads longer.



Don't know at all yet, but would like to find out ... I'm aiming to leave the site no later than about 8:00 or at the very outside, 8:30


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 11, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> We may well be haylz my lovely! Always on the look out for new talent!
> 
> You really gonna visit? Yay!




Im as good as there at the moment....... 

Always wanted to learn the diablo thingy....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 11, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Haylz.
> 
> It could be quite hot (see below) so make sure you bring sun protection stuff, light clothing, a water bottle. Also tissues and wetwipes to make that toilet tardis visit a less unpleasant experience!
> 
> ...



Absolutly perfect info mate........cheers


----------



## Yetman (Jul 11, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> drinking lager under the afternoon sun. Not pleasant.



 Its one of the greatest inventions of man! What happened?!


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Its one of the greatest inventions of man! What happened?!





I just don't handle the sun very well. If I'm drinking I tend to get a hangover by 3PM and warming lager literally turns my stomach. If I find some shade thouge, it's fine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> I just don't handle the sun very well. If I'm drinking I tend to get a hangover by 3PM and warming lager literally turns my stomach. If I find some shade thouge, it's fine.


There may be enough of us this year to justify some sort of encampment :-






I'm definitely going to be raiding the local pound shops for "disposable" marquees and beach shelters 

Not sure I'd get away with bringing my hookah though :-(


----------



## sparkling (Jul 11, 2006)

Trouble with tents and stuff is that you could be blocking the view of people behind you.  I'm bringing my Isle of Wight sun hat and a jumper for the evening along with a very stylish cagoul in case of rain...that lot should cover all eventualities.


----------



## Iam (Jul 12, 2006)

I need to get a hat.

I got barbcued at Somerset cricket ground a few weeks back, I don't want to be sitting at work with a peeling forehead again.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 12, 2006)

have fun without us guys, i hope that the sun shines all weekend long


----------



## sparkling (Jul 13, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> have fun without us guys, i hope that the sun shines all weekend long




but but...<bottom lip trembles>  Who is going to look out for me in the big crowds?   

Seriously if you are not coming this is really sad...shall miss both your companies hugely.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 13, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> but but...<bottom lip trembles>  Who is going to look out for me in the big crowds?
> 
> Seriously if you are not coming this is really sad...shall miss both your companies hugely.




You have bumscare and fizzler babes, will be back next year x x


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 13, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Absolutly perfect info mate........cheers



No probs haylz, see you in 9 days!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 13, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> No probs haylz, see you in 9 days!



Who needs acid..... 

The thought of meeting you all is trippy enough 

In a good way of course 

Wetwipes


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 13, 2006)

Torches...bring torches!


----------



## Iam (Jul 14, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Torches...bring torches!



After last year, that's a _cracking_ idea.


----------



## Isambard (Jul 14, 2006)

Surely the rays coming from the centre of the magic crystal ball would be enough to guide you down the hill?


----------



## sparkling (Jul 14, 2006)

Is it time to start getting excited yet?

Only a few more sleeps peeps.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 14, 2006)

wetwipes
torches
chewin gum


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 14, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Is it time to start getting excited yet?
> 
> Only a few more sleeps peeps



Sleeps? sleeps? whats that?

I'm off to a staff weekend away at a youth hostel in Devon...no sleep. I have such a manic week ahead finishing off on friday with a bloody school bbq until midnight...I'll b fekking shattered.

I'll sleep at ashton court  

ooooh


Suncream ( has that been mentioned? )

Summat to *SIT ON!*bombscare's and mine picnic blanket seems to be aquiring more and more arses every year!


----------



## space-hopper (Jul 15, 2006)

woo hoo not long now


----------



## astral (Jul 16, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Is it time to start getting excited yet?



Yes  properly.  I bought tickets today and have started having excited texts/e-mails about next weekend.  I love Ashton Court.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 17, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> have fun without us guys, i hope that the sun shines all weekend long





nnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  



I'm not happy now  


I need you to be the female equivalent of me and growl at people


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 17, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ooooh
> 
> 
> Suncream ( has that been mentioned? )
> ...



I looked at that and thought Sunscream were playing then 


and with the huge SIT ON I then thought James were playinmg as well. 

This jet lag's affecting my brain


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2006)

Plan to book a coach this evening, to make sure I can get a coach to arrive at a good time on Friday evening. 

Any plans for folks to meet up in that excellent *pub* (that we met in pre-AC last year) in the Stokes Croft area, Friday evening? (I forget the name  )

I LOVE Butcombe beers ...  

Oh yes, and although Stig isn't coming any more, I'm still booked to stay on Fri and St nights with her mates (well I'm quite pally with them too) somewhere quite central in Bristol** .. not Bedminster, I think they've moved from there.

ETA **It's just off Bond Street, in BS2 .... HIGHLY Central!!


----------



## strung out (Jul 17, 2006)

excellent! I'm not too sure about being able to make the saturday as it is my darling mother's birthday and then I have to work from 9 in the evening til 7 in the morning. After a brief kip on sunday morning though, I'm hoping to be able to make it up for earlyish on the sunday. Will be great to see everyone


----------



## Iam (Jul 17, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> ETA **It's just off Bond Street, in BS2 .... HIGHLY Central!!



Yuppie!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Yuppie!!



They're complete hippies actually, and far from wealthy,  I'm amazed they've moved from Bedmminster to there. They must have a cheap blag off a rich mate ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2006)

Friday night pub confirmation please folks!!


----------



## strung out (Jul 17, 2006)

not sure what my plan is yet mate. meeting a guest off the coach at 7 at the colston hall. probably going to the unity night at lakota later but not sure what i'm going to be doing in between...


----------



## Iam (Jul 17, 2006)

I was planning to wait and see what everyone else said.


----------



## E.J. (Jul 17, 2006)

*There's a very good chance that i'll be.....*

Coming down to Bristol on Friday (afternoon or early evening). Because I've got nowt or cowen better to do up in The Black Country! The likely place of residence that i'll be stopping over will be Casa Hamster (FH - Check your PM's). Can't wait to see the likes of Iam, Fizzer, Bombscare and the 

I've thought that you Bristolians & South-Westerners would have sorted out the venue for the pre-Ashton Court drink up! You're getting a bit bad as the Brummies! (in terms of organisation)


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I was planning to wait and see what everyone else said.



Ah, OK, no worries, I'm just off now to call on my way home** at Victoria Coach Station (thats London, non London folks! ) to sort out a ticket.

I bet that Stokes Croft pub will end up featuring anyway, it's a top place! 

**well, OK, on my way to the pub NEAR my home  ... it's bloody 'ot 'ere


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 17, 2006)

I should be at 'the pub' as I'm going anyway cos its a work leaving do, also Twosheds is coming down that evening for the weekend. Ive bought advance tickets and I may even go as far to buy tickets for the top car park @£8 a day..the bottom car park is usualy a fiver...so I may just fork out the extra £3 a day....dunno, the hill walk is good exercise


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 18, 2006)

My bus is now booked, to arrive in Bristol around 8:30 on Friday  Get that pub meet sorted Bristol folks!!!

But suffering shitehawks!!! My return coach leaves at *8 pm* Sunday, that's the last one!!! 

So I'll have a full Saturday  but quite a curtailed Sunday, leaving site early, oh well never mind, I get to MISS the Simple Yawns,  it's one of the few (only, really) festivals after which I have to 'work' the Monday, so getting back to London at a semi-sensible time (around 9:30 to 10 pm) is no bad thing I spose ...

<still grumbling though...   >


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 18, 2006)

BBC 5-day prospect looks nice for Saturday 

Not nearly as hot as now, but 22C is still pleasantly warm, and there looks like there will be SOME sunshine ...


----------



## strung out (Jul 18, 2006)

fantastic 

probably won't be able to make the saturday, but i will be around on the sunday


----------



## Callie (Jul 18, 2006)

How about those of us that want to meet on friday evening at 7.30 onwards (seeing as kali is gonna be there anyway??) at 'the pub' (assuming Ive got the right one ) and those going on to Lakota for the Unity shindig can pootle off there and everyone else can...drink more!

Hows that for a plan? krs and I are gonna go to Lakota but im sure we can make it to 'the pub' for a few bevules - not sure what time though cos one of us will have to be here to let the spacehopper in!


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 18, 2006)

How about the Bell off Jamaica Street as its a short walk from the coach station and there is a beer garden and they play some nice tune'age?


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 18, 2006)

woolly said:
			
		

> don't forget yr lighter to hold aloft during Belfast Child or whatever the fuck it's called....



....and you're can of McEwans lager for 'Alive and Kicking'. 

Note to self  - I must remember to see which hand my lighter is in or I may breathe on people and accidently start setting them on fire after the amount of boozage I'll have consumed throughout Sat./Sun. 

It won't be a pretty sight either way!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 18, 2006)

*Friday's pub .. we now have a NAME!*




			
				nellyphant said:
			
		

> How about the Bell off Jamaica Street as its a short walk from the coach station and there is a beer garden and they play some nice tune'age?



THATS THE ONE!!!! 

Have been racking my brains to remember the name, for days .... 

Excellent pub, that .... 

Linky from Butcombe's website -- The Bell is in Hillgrove Street


----------



## sparkling (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm not coming down till Saturday so have a good night in the pub everyone and hope to see you all over the weekend....should be a good one.    

Remember the special needs tent is _the _place to be.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 19, 2006)

Sunday now looks better than Saturday, weatherwise, but it can always change ...

BBC 5 dayer for Bristol

Saturday :







and 23C

Sunday :






and 23C

So bring protection on Saturday folks ... although that forecast has 2 days still to alter ... 

On Friday, I should be in the pub around 9, my bus is due in at 8:30, see some of you at the bar for a pint of Butcombe's Gold!


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sure it'll be scattered showers if at all but it won't stop anyone not having fun now will it?!


----------



## strung out (Jul 19, 2006)

see ya there Will!

Glad that the sunday is scheduled to be the better day seeing as that's the one i can go to!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 19, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> I'm sure it'll be scattered showers if at all but it won't stop anyone not having fun now will it?!



Actually they've just changed it, in the last hour or so :

Saturday :






and 25C

Sunday :






and 24C

 

There might yet be the odd shower you never know, but fingers crossed for two predominantly nice days ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 19, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> see ya there Will!
> 
> Glad that the sunday is scheduled to be the better day seeing as that's the one i can go to!



Yep, see you there matey, for sure ...

I have to get the 8 pm coach from Bristol back to London on Sunday (that's the latest one, outrageous!!  )

So I'll be there for a lot of the day but not all ... I'll make sure to get on site before midday on Sun.

Does anyone know how much time I'll sensibly  need to allow to get a bus back from Ashton Court to the coach station on Sunday?? I was thinking leave the festie at 6:30 (  ), would that be safe? Not sure where the site buses back to town go from either.

Cheers.


----------



## Isambard (Jul 19, 2006)

I walked, in a slightly kefuffled state from the exit of the festival site to Marlborough Street bus station in an hour-ish last year. If the bus is at 8 I'd leave the gate of the festival, NOT where we might be sitting etc no later 1830, 1800 to be sure tbh.

There's the possibility that the buses will be running from the festie into town but they are not to be relied upon imvho.

Don't count in finding an ordinary bus or taxi on the way in either.

I found my sun hat yesterday, see yas at the weekend innit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I found my sun hat yesterday, see yas at the weekend innit.







Dr. Livingstone, I presume ?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 19, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I walked, in a slightly kefuffled state from the exit of the festival site to Marlborough Street bus station in an hour-ish last year. If the bus is at 8 I'd leave the gate of the festival, NOT where we might be sitting etc no later 1830, 1800 to be sure tbh.
> 
> There's the possibility that the buses will be running from the festie into town but they are not to be relied upon imvho.
> 
> ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 19, 2006)

*Love those hats!!!*

  

Cheers Isambard ... 6:00 departure on Sunday it'll have to be then 

Plans to get properly mashed on Saturday ...


----------



## Isambard (Jul 20, 2006)

Looking for a big one innit, despite my new 2MM. As voted by my public!


----------



## fat hamster (Jul 20, 2006)

E.J. said:
			
		

> The likely place of residence that i'll be stopping over will be Casa Hamster (FH - Check your PM's)


 

Sorry E.J.  I don't have space for a lot of people this year, and shan't be coming to Ashton Court myself, so you'll need to find somewhere else to stay.

Muchos apologies to anyone else I may have misled by suggesting otherwise earlier on this thread.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 20, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Sorry E.J.  I don't have space for a lot of people this year, and shan't be coming to Ashton Court myself, so you'll need to find somewhere else to stay.
> 
> Muchos apologies to anyone else I may have misled by suggesting otherwise earlier on this thread.



Awwww hammy.

Had a feeling that you wouldn't be able to make it this year hon  

Wont be making Friday night pub as have school bbq and disco duty...Have fun!

When/where are everyone meeting on the Saturday?

I personally am meeting several diffferent groups of peeps throughout the day, so twood be good to have a camping spot as well as a meet spot!

Where we sat last year was quite a good place don't ya agree?

I can't remember whether my phone had a signal last year...thats another thing...DONT rely on yer mobby to work at the festy!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 20, 2006)

alway assuming that if it does work. . that you'll be able ot hear it  

I'm gonna take the portable yoghurt pots and string this year- code name "reddish yellow mix"


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 20, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Actually they've just changed it, in the last hour or so :
> 
> Saturday :
> 
> ...



Today's weather update shows ...





























NO CHANGE!

That's what we need, stability ...


----------



## Callie (Jul 20, 2006)

I have two spare tickets for the Sunday (my friends cant stay for both days now  ) so if anyone wants to buy them off me then that'd be reet handy! 

Also it has been suggested that maybe we meet up for a fry up brekkie some where on *Sunday* morning before heading back up to the festival - how does that sound to people?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll buy the Sunday ticket off you ... I'll be in town tomorrow and hopefully will pick up a saturday one ...

Brekkie sounds like a good idea


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 20, 2006)

How abou the Prom on Glouc Rd. They do wicked brekkies!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 20, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> How abou the Prom on Glouc Rd. They do wicked brekkies!



How near is this to Bristol City Centre? (I'm staying very near there, Friday and Saturday nights, and may want a nice breakfast (do they do good veggie?) on Saturday morning ...


----------



## E.J. (Jul 20, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Sorry E.J.  I don't have space for a lot of people this year, and shan't be coming to Ashton Court myself, so you'll need to find somewhere else to stay.
> 
> Muchos apologies to anyone else I may have misled by suggesting otherwise earlier on this thread.



That's alright FH 

Unfortunately whilst have having a look at my bank account. I haven't got enough dosh to make the journey to Bristol for the weekend. Thus sadly i won't be going. Disappointed to say the very least on that! It will have to be next year (funds permitting)


----------



## Callie (Jul 20, 2006)

I will sort you out with the Sunday ticket on Saturday then gentlegreen  

Still one spare ticket!!

How far up the gloucester rd is the prom nelly? The other year a bunch of us went to the take five cafe for brekkie and it was nice but they were a bit slow with getting the food out - I was thinking somewhere a bit more central 

((FAO William - the Gloucester Rd is one that follows on on the end of Stokes Croft and heads away from the centre - its a long old rd and the cafe could be anything from 10-30 mins walk I reckon depending where the cafe that nelly suggests is))


----------



## strung out (Jul 20, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> I will sort you out with the Sunday ticket on Saturday then gentlegreen
> 
> Still one spare ticket!!


yes! Me me me...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 21, 2006)

Cheers for that Callie (and see you tomorrow   )

I'll probably do Saturday breakfast more central, given the likely hangover/stoneover from Friday!!! 

Cos I'm City Centre kipping, friends!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 21, 2006)

See ya saturday...whatever time and place!


----------



## sparkling (Jul 21, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I can't remember whether my phone had a signal last year...thats another thing...DONT rely on yer mobby to work at the festy!



and if you can get it to work don't bloody lose it like I did last year.  


Its those bloody Ashton pixies I tell ya


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 21, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> See ya saturday...whatever time and place!





I'll find you somehow! I'll be looking for spacey and others as well, I'll sure we'll all end up in big crumpled heap together 

I strongly suspect the latest BBC 5 dayer for Bristol of hiding some showers somewhere (maybe tonight?) but it stays positive overall :

Saturday :






and 26C (after several changes!)






and 24C (after several changes!)

Looks very pleasant


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

howdy neighburrrrs 

could one of you kind folks tell me how far a walk parkway station is from the top of that hill please. ta


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 21, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Cheers for that Callie (and see you tomorrow   )
> 
> I'll probably do Saturday breakfast more central, given the likely hangover/stoneover from Friday!!!
> 
> Cos I'm City Centre kipping, friends!!!


I might meet people for brekie (well elevensies around eleven) if it's central.


----------



## 3_D (Jul 21, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> howdy neighburrrrs
> 
> could one of you kind folks tell me how far a walk parkway station is from the top of that hill please. ta


Ashton Court to Parkway? Forget it! About 10 miles and a pretty convoluted treck across the city. From Temple Meads station it would be about 3 miles - still a bastard of a hike. Get a cab.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 21, 2006)

...or a bus from temple meads into the centre and another bus out (that's what I'm planning anyways)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't the Welsh trains stop at Lawrence Hill too ?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Don't the Welsh trains stop at Lawrence Hill too ?


apparently not
Lawrence Hill (Rail)   	   	 

 Start of journey
 leave 	23:06

Walk
4 mins

Walk to Lawrence Hl Stn (C), Lawrence Hill, Lawrence Hill

Lawrence Hl Stn (C), Lawrence Hill, Lawrence Hill 	  	 

Change here
depart 23:10

Bus 43A
7 mins

Take FIRST (BRISTOL)/43A towards Cribbs Causeway

arrive 	23:17 	  	Bond Street (RC), BOND STREET, Broadmead 	  	 

Change here

Walk
2 mins

Walk to North Street (RN), NORTH STREET, Kingsdown

North Street (RN), NORTH STREET, Kingsdown 	  	 

Change here
depart 	23:37

Bus 73A
23 mins

Take FIRST (BRISTOL)/73A towards CRIBBS CAUSEWAY

arrive	00:00 	 	Bristol Parkway Station, Stoke Gifford 	  	 

Change here
Bristol Parkway 	  	 
Change here
depart 	00:05

Train
43 mins

Take First Great Western towards Cardiff Central
Buffet service 	Reservations available 	First and standard class

  	  	arrive 	00:48 	  	Cardiff Central


----------



## strung out (Jul 21, 2006)

that's quite a journey  wouldn't envy you doing that


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 21, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I might meet people for brekie (well elevensies around eleven) if it's central.



Great in principle  but I don't really know the cafes in the centre, I'll be relying on my hosts, who I don't see til tonight!

Hopefully see you at the fest though ... 

And others in the Bell at 9 tonight!


----------



## Callie (Jul 21, 2006)

It should be easy enough to meet you william on the SUNDAY morning for the brekkie - Im confused now. I did specify Sunday because my friends that were going to come to AC and now can't stay suggested going for the brekkie Sunday morning before they leave. Are you guys going for a brekkie Saturday?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 21, 2006)

ddraig...make your way via bus to the center of town and then get a pick up bus from outside colston hall ( i think?...check AC webby for transport details ) to Ashton Court.

Isn't Halyz coming also/ Could you not hook up wiv her?

Plenty peeps about making there way up...I'm coming from the opposite end of town or I'd be more helpful!  

I'll pm you my mobby so you can give me call if ya wanna hook up at festy.

Right now I'm off to dance to YMCA and the birdie song...fek sake


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh and I've remembered to pack these...


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 21, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> It should be easy enough to meet you william on the SUNDAY morning for the brekkie - Im confused now. I did specify Sunday because my friends that were going to come to AC and now can't stay suggested going for the brekkie Sunday morning before they leave. Are you guys going for a brekkie Saturday?



How about we do brekkie on sunday.  That way I can bring my little one with me too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> How about we do brekkie on sunday.  That way I can bring my little one with me too.


That would suit me too ...

It's a bit of a ritual for me making my own way to the festival on the first day at least .....

Actuellement ..... I believe many kinds of breakfast are available at the site


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 21, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> It should be easy enough to meet you william on the SUNDAY morning for the brekkie - Im confused now. I did specify Sunday because my friends that were going to come to AC and now can't stay suggested going for the brekkie Sunday morning before they leave. Are you guys going for a brekkie Saturday?



That sounds alright,we can talk about it 

I will do a brekkie on Saturday, but could easily do a Sunday one as well 

Heading for the coach very soon now ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ddraig...make your way via bus to the center of town and then get a pick up bus from outside colston hall ( i think?...check AC webby for transport details ) to Ashton Court.
> 
> Isn't Halyz coming also/ Could you not hook up wiv her?
> 
> ...


cheers fizzer, prob not gonna be able to make it now  and don't think haylz is either.
i did that bus thing last year and it was a mahoosive q, so thought i'd be clever and foloow people and then ended up havin to get a bus in traffic anyway. my fault for arriving in bristol so late.
not gettin there i'm worried about just be able to tear myself away to get home 

enjoy everyone


----------



## Callie (Jul 21, 2006)

Aww thats a shame  would have been nice to see you both! and EJ too - anyone else dropping out? 

breakfast on the sunday is Go! then  Im crap at organising things - sorry to have flapped about the date 

me and krs were thinking of going to the central cafe which is on a road round the corner a bit from here...near rupert st or something like that? just need to check theyre actually gonna be open on sunday


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> cheers fizzer, prob not gonna be able to make it now  and don't think haylz is either.
> i did that bus thing last year and it was a mahoosive q, so thought i'd be clever and foloow people and then ended up havin to get a bus in traffic anyway. my fault for arriving in bristol so late.
> not gettin there i'm worried about just be able to tear myself away to get home
> 
> enjoy everyone



awwwww mate  and at haylz  

Hopefully catch up wiv yas at some point in the summer...mebbe a trip to welshwales is in order...I'm trying to sort ut coming to that festy tjngy in cardiff...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm up and waiting for the sparkly one to arrive veh soonish...yes I know its stupid 0'clock but we have everything planned military stylish....MHWUAHAHAHAHAHAHA,,,I'm in such a silly festy mood!

Oh and my mate from work will be joining us as her friends have been larry let downs. Should be interesting as she knows very little about what I get up to after work...well the true extent of the shinanigans anyway...cripes! 

Oh and she knows nothing about message boards on tinternet either!!! lol

<imagines introducing her to loads of peeps with funny names>

She's gonna teach me poi so you have been warned!

It's gonna be warm today but pack a mac...little light showers middayish could happen...rather that than the scorching heat we've had of late TBH.

Right, I'm orf to put cream on my rash...laters taters!


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 22, 2006)

Have fun everyone 

(((to you all)))


----------



## fat hamster (Jul 22, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> waiting for the sparkly one to arrive veh soonish...


Is she there yet? Is she there yet?  

_Really_ hoping to see the sparkly one (and the fizzy one  ) at some point this weekend, even though I prolly won't get to AC.


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 22, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> How near is this to Bristol City Centre? (I'm staying very near there, Friday and Saturday nights, and may want a nice breakfast (do they do good veggie?) on Saturday morning ...



I don't know anywhere in the centre that does good veggies breakies. I'm not veggie anymore but I've had a couple in the Prom and they're pretty good, it's about 20-25mins from the centre - it'll build up your appetitie though!


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 22, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> I will sort you out with the Sunday ticket on Saturday then gentlegreen
> 
> Still one spare ticket!!
> 
> How far up the gloucester rd is the prom nelly? The other year a bunch of us went to the take five cafe for brekkie and it was nice but they were a bit slow with getting the food out - I was thinking somewhere a bit more central



How about the Cuban place (I can't remember the name) along Welshback, that does quite good brekkies if I remember. I haven't been there since last summer and you can sit outside. 

There's also the Muddock Cafe - that's pretty good for all types of brekkies and you get a nice view over the riverside - very cool early in the morning watching the city spring into life!

Both are reletively near to each other so at least you'd have options if one was busy or the menu wasn't to your liking.

Hope this helps


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 22, 2006)

Waves at Hammy, coz she'll likely be back to see it 

How's it going??


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> apparently not
> Lawrence Hill (Rail)
> 
> "Stage 1"
> ...




If you need to get to Bristol Parkway, I'd suggest walking from Ashton Court to the bottom of Stokes Croft (30-40mins walk tops) and catching a bus on the left hand side of the road up to Parkway (yep 73A). It should take about 30mins but they are quite frequent (approx. every 10-15mins). Alternitively a taxi may be a speedier escape (I've got one for about £10 before, by the time you've added up seprate train/bus fares and taking into account that Bristol buses are SHITE, it may be cheaper and less hassle too!)

Good luck and hopefully see you there!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2006)

3:00 Pie Minister? Nope. 3:30? Nope. 5? 7? 9? Nope.  Where was everyone? 

We'll be wandering around tomorrow, and will check pie minister every now and then. 3 oclock?


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 22, 2006)

If they were where they were last year, and the pie stall is in roughly the same place try standing back to pie stall and head at roughly 45degree angle left, can't remember distance, do you know what anyone looks like? That'd help. They were up from the main orange stage last year. Near the man selling helium balloons.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah, we know people - just a lack of phone numbers! In fact, if anyone's reading this who'll be around tomorrow, could you PM me or sparrow with a phone number so we can meet up? Ta


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2006)

Well i think the breakfast idea is off  everyone is asleep pretty much but im still going to go and meet my friends at 12.30 for breakfast/brunch they had a bit of a poo time last night 

if anyone else wants to arrange the proper breakfast be my guest!!


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 23, 2006)

Did you pm Crispy some numbers lady?? Don't want to phone and maybe wake folk.


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2006)

Ive pm'd him mine, my phone was getting fairly good reception yesterday so that should be fine.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 23, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> Ive pm'd him mine, my phone was getting fairly good reception yesterday so that should be fine.



I've pm'ed him anothers number too whose prolly with spacey and the Bath lot.  

I'll pm you with it too Callie in case.


----------



## strung out (Jul 23, 2006)

i pm'ed him my number too!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 23, 2006)

and me!! I'm guessing we are meeting on the right of the stage again?


Oh Sheddy turned up at 2.30am- I think he may have walked all the way home  I was just about to go to bed, so good job!! ((((Sheddy)))) <goes to make him kippers>


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2006)

Cheers me dears!

I just have to let my folks cook me a BBQ lunch and then me and sparrow will be on  our way. Will assault you all with a barrage if texts when we arrive


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 23, 2006)

Glad to hear it's all coming together!   


*I'm having a Lavender's pastie for me lunch at the Oldes and then going surfin' on Sennen, Landsend.....erm.....


----------



## JTG (Jul 23, 2006)

Glad Sheddy turned up, I felt a little responsible for that 

In my defence, it was dark, there were thousands of people milling about and I was confused about who was supposed to be with me...

Sorry Sheds

Apols to Sparra for not picking her text up until six hours after it arrived. Left me phone in the bag and didn't even think about it until gone 8 

I need sleep


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 24, 2006)

Bristol is Top Banana and I love that place ....  

<falls over   >


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 24, 2006)

More later and ting ...


----------



## sparkling (Jul 24, 2006)

I really enjoyed that.Sitting in the sunshine,people watching having the odd chat (especially with Isambard lol) and listening to variable music surrounded by lots of lovely Urbanites.

Missed people like Shells and Henry, geminisnake, Iam etc and of course Ms Hammy herself.  

Big thanks Agent Sparrow and Crispy for lift back yesterday, to Krs, Callie and JTG for tea and hospitality and of course to Fizz and Bomb for once again looking after me.

I'm heading west today into Cornwall for scones and country walks and to give my buzzing brain a rest.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 24, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> More later and ting ...


I'm still waiting.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> In my defence, it was dark, there were thousands of people milling about and I was confused about who was supposed to be with me...



What you weren't told is that i got a history of doing this (Australian motor insurance claims form: 'I hit a man, he admitted it was his fault as it had happened to him before'). 

I used to be able to get away with it cos everyone just assumed I was with someone else and by the time anyone noticed I was hopefully back already. With the wonder of mobile phones, though ...

Taking kali's phone number with me might have been a help, too. 

Great seeing people again, really enjoyed the weekend.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 25, 2006)

As always it was good to see everyone. 

even those that WOKE ME UP by wet willy'ing me belly button   

Seriously it was a good chill in a field with friends and tunes. 


Oh and what the feck has happend to "fifi saloon" according to there webiste on Monday they went there seperate ways. That was fecking fast


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 25, 2006)

Interesting weekend.



Really great to meet new faces. 
Few choice moments of the event ( or at least ones that stick out in my mind ) 

My mate attacking everyone with her poi.
Being mugged by face painters. 
The Primeministers head being choppd off in the special needs tent. 
Sucking spongebob squarepants dry. 
Downing a big glass of Absinthe in one...and feeling pretty good for while until the car ride home! 
Sparkling doing her contemporary dancing on the stairwell of club bunKRS. 
Being searched on the way into AC on the sunday. 
The heads of the younger members seemingly suspended upsidedown from the brightest of blue sky. 
Turning into mum mode when naughty dilinquent son turned up bolloxed on vodka. 
Thanks to crispy and agent sparrow for the lift back and their tolerance of said son 

Im sure theres more... 


Not sure If i'll bother next year... the price and the wanky heavy security and police etc just take the 'festival' feel away for me.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 27, 2006)

There's a u75 blurry photo here

and another here

Hello again to the people I said hello to on saturday.  Hopefully I'll get the chance to talk to the people I didn't another time 

I was there on sunday too, but I had to leave at 4:30   Got in for free though


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 27, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> There's a u75 blurry photo here
> 
> and another here
> 
> ...




ooooh I've just been trying to work out who you were now cos I think I know you as someone esle. 


*Gets out Urban Guesswho game*


Were you wearing a stripey top ?



Did you have shorts on ?



Are you a man ?



Do you have brown hair



Were you playing on stage?



Did you have an orange spacehopper?


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 27, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> ooooh I've just been trying to work out who you were now cos I think I know you as someone esle.
> 
> 
> *Gets out Urban Guesswho game*
> ...



I'm the bloke with a green and yellow stripey top and long hair 

You're the guy with the cool shades


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought you were


Those shades aren't so cool when you remove them and find that you now resemble a panda in negative.

Still its better than squinting all day and getting a fecking headache innit.

I got them free ya know, Yes. . . moaned at oakley on a pair I brought that kept fucking up, lens delaminated and the paint kept peeling off them. In the end they sent me those with a lifetime warranty. . .which is nice. I send em back every couple of years with some complaint


----------

